# Cologne-fi



## uncletank88

Hello everyone, I'm pretty new as a poster in these forums and I thought this might make for an interesting thread. Recently I let a friend of mine borrow my HD555's. When she gave them back to me I was expecting a comment on their sound quality, instead she kept raving on about how good the pads smelled. Which leads me to my question...

 What kind of cologne do your gentlemen wear? Any personal favorites in your collection? Which cologne do you find gets the women turning their heads and for you married guys, which cologne does your wife like?

 Personally, I am fond of Eternity by Calvin Klein and Lacoste Essential during the daytime. By night Acqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani. All of them are subtle scents when worn in moderation and women seem to enjoy them almost as much as I do.


----------



## Quaddy

i dont really do cologne now, but always used to mainly sport farenheit, by dior, there was a mighty keen appreciation of it withing the group of girls i was with!


----------



## LonerGenius

Polo's Double Black and Calvin Klein's Obsession get me the most comments by far.


----------



## rxc

Acqua Di Gio is what I use sometimes.


----------



## krmathis

I usually go for this one:






 Acqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani


----------



## jpelg

NO COLOGNES OR FUNKY LOTIONS BEFORE GOING TO A HEAD-FI MEET!!!!


----------



## jbloudg20

Polo Black, Perry Ellis 360*, Polo blue


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NO COLOGNES OR FUNKY LOTIONS BEFORE GOING TO A HEAD-FI MEET!!!!_

 

Word!


----------



## appophylite

Cubano Copper or Ahsan Sandalwood


----------



## mofonyx

Only one,

 Higher Energy - Christian Dior


----------



## ozz

wife gets me polo so i wear it.


----------



## krc2

Creed Green Irish Tweed
 Chanel Antaeus
 CdG Kyoto
 Creed Miliseme Imperial turns heads
 another one of my obsessions

www.basenotes.com 
 and let the obsession begin


----------



## Wmcmanus

I've got more colognes than headphones! Always trying new ones, and rotate them in and out all the time. Doesn't help that Cayman has great duty free prices for such things. It's all just a mood thing for me. I don't replace most of them when they run out. Don't even have any real favorites. Whatever my girlfriend likes, I like!


----------



## krc2

Wmcmanus I feel the same way!
 I can never seem to find the elusive 'holy grail' scent for me
 kind of like the head-fi experience!!


----------



## Joeywhat

Obsession by Calvin Klein is my favorite...although I really don't make a point of trying anything different, or paying a ton of money for it.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mofonyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only one,

 Higher Energy - Christian Dior_

 

Hey, that's pretty interesting... That's the exact scent that got me interested in cologne, even though I never did buy it. Nice clean mixture of grapefruit and outdoor notes.

 One scent that was amazing during the summer was the recently released Creed Virgin Island Water. If you like coconut, rum, and tropical notes, it's your scent. Like other Creed colognes, it smells very organic.

 I dig Creed's 1933 unisex cologne, Angelique Encens. My body chemistry works well with light musk fragrances, so the mixture of angelica with musk and spice smells great. Sort of mysterious.

 But, my favorite scents are probably from the Italian cologne maker Lorenzo Villoresi. His stuff smells extremely complex, with a lot of evolution during the drydown. Check out Piper Nigrum. It's almost edible!


----------



## Sh0eBoX

currently i'm liking kenneth cole reaction

 i also like lacoste red from time to time

 usually the more citrus-y or fruity smelling ones over the woody scents for me


----------



## RIDE

...Jack Black Liquid Magnetism! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Jack Black Signature 'Black Mark' Eau de Parfum Spray Stir; don't shake: one part rare kashmir saffron. Small dash of fresh coriander. Mix in: one part warm red cedar. Accent with: rich, aromatic leather. Savor the warm sensuality.*





 I like the Jack Black because it's very subtle and unique. Women tell me it's very pleasing and not overpowering like many men's colognes. Not to mention that you won't smell like every other guy out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also give 'Hana Mori' a try. It goes on a bit stronger, so use less. I like the woodsy/citrus scent...it's a nice contrast to the milder Jack Black.

 Go get'em tiger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE


----------



## mofonyx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, that's pretty interesting... That's the exact scent that got me interested in cologne, even though I never did buy it. Nice clean mixture of grapefruit and outdoor notes._

 


 You must have a sharp nose, I don't smell grapefruit.

 Was picked by me and approved by mom and my cousin.


----------



## MrSlacker

Interesting thread. I have been using Calvin Klein ONE for probably a year if not more. Its a good every day perfume, but I'd like to get something nice for going out and special occasions.


----------



## roastpuff

The quick-reply feature is getting buggy...


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting thread. I have been using Calvin Klein ONE for probably a year if not more. Its a good every day perfume, but I'd like to get something nice for going out and special occasions._

 

Creed Green Irish Tweed or Hugo Boss Baldessarini. 

 I have Boss Baldessarini, and it's what I put on for those special occasions or going out at night. Very masculine scent, wonderful with a suit or tux - it has that classy smell that's perfect for it - and heads and shoulders above most of the generic fragrances out there. Rather powerful, though, so watch how much you spritz. 

Hugo Boss Baldessarini link here.

 Along with Boss B, I have Alfred Sung Paradise - fruity, with a papaya top note. Great for summer, not so great for fall and winter. It just clashes with the season. 

 Currently testing Penhaligon's Opus 1870 - very interesting scent: "Spiced black pepper with an accord of English clove roses amidst warm woods and musk." Goes on spicy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also REALLY interested in Creed Green Irish Tweed, Penhaligon's English Fern.


----------



## Prozakk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I usually go for this one:





 Acqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani_

 

Ditto


----------



## infinitesymphony

Here are some tips for people who are just starting to get into colognes. Start by looking around on Basenotes. Try typing in a cologne you know well, then look for recommendations from the reviewers. Often, they'll recommend something even better, or completely different.

 Once you've found an interesting cologne, try a sample decant. These used to be sold on eBay, but since they were banned (only on eBay), all of the best sellers decided to team up and start their own website, The Perfumed Court. The fragrances there are guaranteed to be authentic, and they have a humongous selection.

 Expand your scent palettes! Don't just buy stuff from the mall!


----------



## NeObliviscaris

I use:

 Davidoff - Cool Water
 Dolce & Gabanna - Pour Homme
 Ralph Lauren - Black

 I am a bit of a metro so love my colognes!


----------



## mtkversion

I wonder what this stuff smells like ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm finishing off a bottle of Kenneth Cole Reaction and need a new scent .. anyone recommend something similar?

 I like the "clean, citrus, light" scents as opposed to a musky scent.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mtkversion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder what this stuff smells like ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know what you're thinking... And there's actually a market for that stuff. See: Etat Libre d’Orange's "Sécrétions Magnifiques." *barf* 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mtkversion* 
_I'm finishing off a bottle of Kenneth Cole Reaction and need a new scent .. anyone recommend something similar?

 I like the "clean, citrus, light" scents as opposed to a musky scent._

 

If you liked the watermelon top notes in Reaction, you may like Creed's Millésime Impérial. It's a bona fide classic; P. Diddy pretty much ripped it off for his own fragrance (but don't let that stop you). That one will depend on personal preference and body chemistry, though. It's tough to do a light citrus scent well, from what I can tell.

 I liked Dior's Higher Energy for the grapefruit and juniper notes, but it's not especially complex, and it seems to be fading into obscurity. On the plus side, very few people are wearing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another option offhand... Lorenzo Villoresi's Uomo. One that I've been meaning to try for a while. It's Villoresi's own favorite scent, apparently very fresh in a green way.

 If all else fails, most people who liked Reaction also liked Armani's Acqua di Gio.

 Also consider sending a message to the people at the Perfumed Court. They've smelled many more scents than I ever will, so they could give even better recommendations. Just tell them your likes/dislikes and the occasion (i.e. business, day wear, hot date, etc.).


----------



## mtkversion

Thanks man you've been most helpful ...


----------



## Aevum

Dont want to show off, but


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont want to show off, but..._

 

Let's see... You must love fresh/cool-smelling stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Azzaro Chrome, ck one Electric, Davidoff Cool Water, Estee Lauder Pleasures (isn't that a feminine scent?), Armani... Code, or just a really dark Mania bottle? 

 You'll have to fill us in on the rest. Some of those look familiar, though. Which is your favorite?


----------



## unkle11

i like Chanel egoiste platinum, crabtree and evelyn sandalwood, that cannabis scent from Fresh, got some aqua di parma from my girl but i really don't like it, My Man by Fresh Scents that i think is hand mixed here in LA or something, also from her which is really interesting, however Creed Silver Mountain water is the Qualia of my scents, and i don't use it unless i have the need to impress lol i roughly equate it to like 2 bucks a squirt yikes!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I usually go for this one:






 Acqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani_

 

This is a close second to "Victoria secrets very sexy for him 2".

 if you like the Acqua from Armani you and any lady close will love this stuff. think about it for a second, how Can they be wrong with the intended market and products they craft and sell? I have yet to get anything close to compliments with everything else I went with before..


----------



## saint.panda

Hugo Boss Baldessarini Del Mar. Love it. Not too sweet, fresh but not too sour with a Boss-typical wooden note to it. I used to try out new fragrances frequently but have now happily settled for this one. Just bought my 3rd bottle last week.

 Anyways, what works for some doesn't work for others. A friend recommended Boss' new "Selection" cologne to me, which works perfectly for him, but didn't do it on my skin.


----------



## Aevum

ok, you´ve missed the carolina herrera for men, which my brother forgut on his last visit, the azzaro velveter, the armani is code, not mania, givanchi very irresistable, 

 the estee lauder, is masculine, its something i bought on an impulse, it smells like being fresh out of the shower, i can only describe the smell as clean,


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the estee lauder, is masculine, its something i bought on an impulse, it smells like being fresh out of the shower, i can only describe the smell as clean,_

 

Ah, gotcha... I hadn't seen that there was a version for men. There's a pretty big difference between the two!

 for men--

 Top Notes: Citrus Effervescence, Nectarine, Sky Air Accord
 Middle Notes: Pimento, Coriander Seed, Red Ginger
 Base Notes: Sandalwood, Iridescent Ebony, Deep Forest Moss

 versus the original--

 Top Notes: White Lilies, Fresh Violet Leaves, Green Accord
 Middle Notes: Black Lilies, White Peony, Pink Roses, Jasmine, Karo Karounde Blossoms, Baie Rose
 Base Notes: Sandalwood, Patchouli

 It's hard to believe that they even have the same name.


----------



## Joshatdot

Old Spice


----------



## NacMacFeegle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Jack Black Liquid Magnetism! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Jack Black Signature 'Black Mark' Eau de Parfum Spray Stir; don't shake: one part rare kashmir saffron. Small dash of fresh coriander. Mix in: one part warm red cedar. Accent with: rich, aromatic leather. Savor the warm sensuality.*





 I like the Jack Black because it's very subtle and unique. Women tell me it's very pleasing and not overpowering like many men's colognes. Not to mention that you won't smell like every other guy out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 RIDE_

 

Ha! Have not tried the Black Mark yet...My wife loves Jack Black and gets me the Silver Mark for my birthday and the Blue Mark for Christmas. I love them too and the two bottles seem to do me just fine throughout the year. Will have to start dropping some hints about the Black Mark version soon


----------



## milkpowder

Can someone recommend a light cologne/parfum that has a fresh, sweet fruity twist?


----------



## Audio-Fi

Cologne I use:

 Davidoff Cool Water
 Clinique Happy for Men


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone recommend a light cologne/parfum that has a fresh, sweet fruity twist?_

 

What do you want the primary scent to smell like; musk, woods, incense, gourmand ("edible"), booze, flowers, citrus, etc.?

 The best stuff often mixes these different elements together, so you might consider what sort of combinations you'd like to have.


----------



## milkpowder

Flowers and citrus. I don't really like musk or woody smells, at least not when I smell of it


----------



## Ethan211

Sex Panther - 50% of the time, it works every time.



 Seriously though, I use Jovan, which is cheap and really a hit with some girls.


----------



## Akui

Egoiste Platinum. I don't really wear it much though.


----------



## Audio-Fi

Whoever likes fruit smell, you might want to try Clinique Happy for Men. Girls love it.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoever likes fruit smell, you might want to try Clinique Happy for Men. Girls love it._

 

As they should... Clinique is a women's cosmetics brand. Sort of like how most young women also enjoy the men's Victoria's Secret colognes. When in doubt, buy from a store/brand made for women. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Seriously though, I use Jovan, which is cheap and really a hit with some girls. 
 

For the drugstore price, Jovan Musk is a solid fragrance indeed; a '70s classic. Have you smelled Jovan Sex Appeal? It's harder to find than the Musk, but I think it smells interesting, almost like 7-Up or clear cola.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_Flowers and citrus. I don't really like musk or woody smells, at least not when I smell of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmm, that's tough... I can't think of any offhand. You might ask the people at the Perfumed Court.


----------



## zachary80

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoever likes fruit smell, you might want to try Clinique Happy for Men. Girls love it._

 

My brother has this cologne, and I've always mocked him for it - Clinique "Happy For Men" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I get a lot of positive comments on swiss army colognes, but I never see them anywhere. Davidoff Cool Water normally gets a positive response, but all women know it by name now and I smell it on others too often. I really like my Hollister Jake and Kenneth Cole Black,but right now my favorite is Hermes


----------



## Jasper994

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mtkversion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder what this stuff smells like ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm finishing off a bottle of Kenneth Cole Reaction and need a new scent .. anyone recommend something similar?

 I like the "clean, citrus, light" scents as opposed to a musky scent._

 

Check out Claiborne Sport or Aqua Di Gio...

 Whatever happened to Red for Men? I haven't seen it in forever!

 Hey BTW, don't forget to check out how a scent mixes with your body chemistry... I really liked Cool Water when it first hit big and almost bought some, but I put it on and it smelled awful!


----------



## Audio-Fi

Jesus. I hate any fragrance from Hollister, Abercrombie & Fitch, American Eagle, and Aeropostale. Too many people wear it it's not even attractive anymore.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jesus. I hate any fragrance from Hollister, Abercrombie & Fitch, American Eagle, and Aeropostale. Too many people wear it it's not even attractive anymore._

 

Agreed... Especially when you can smell it coming from twenty feet away, like they've bathed in it.

 Most current department store and especially mall fragrances like those rip off older classic fragrances. For example, check out Drakkar Noir for a "black" cologne from 1982.

 Reminds me... One mall scent worth sampling is Burberry for Men (not Burberry London). It has the classic Burberry vanilla/tonka bean base with a ton of interesting fruits, woods, and flowers layered on top.

 It's one of the only popular scents that sticks out in my mind as being somewhat unique. Sort of like Joop! (smells a bit like cleaning supplies) or Fahrenheit (spicy). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_Flowers and citrus. I don't really like musk or woody smells, at least not when I smell of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now that I think about it, maybe Lorenzo Villoresi's Dilmun?


----------



## leoftw

I hate this cologne with passion . Other than this I smell like Gillette clear gel . My GF made me buy this because she though it smelt good . It doesn't !!!!

 If anyone wants to trade let me know


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leoftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hate this cologne with passion . Other than this I smell like Gillette clear gel . My GF made me buy this because she though it smelt good . It doesn't !!!!_

 

Le Mâle, eh? There may be a reason for that... Here's the designer, Jean-Paul Gaultier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did it smell like to you / what didn't you like about it?


----------



## leoftw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Le Mâle, eh? There may be a reason for that... Here's the designer, Jean-Paul Gaultier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did it smell like to you / what didn't you like about it?_

 

I can't explain it . Some people like it and some people don't . It cost me about 70$ too .

 My beyond favorite cologne is 

 "clairborne sport" best cologne ever !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LawnGnome

I personally love Hugo Boss Dark Blue. Sometimes I wear Versace Jeans Courture.

 When I don't feel like wearing my better stuff, I go with Tommy Hilfiger. Been wearing some Swiss Army my girlfriend gave me too lately.

 Personally, I really dislike CK scents.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally love Hugo Boss Dark Blue._

 

That one looks pretty interesting... Lime and ginger top notes, woodsy middle notes, and a combination of suede, patchouli, and incense notes as the base. Sounds complex.

 Hugo Boss's regular Boss cologne smells pretty good, too, from what I remember.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leoftw* 
_"clairborne sport" best cologne ever !!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

That's about as far away from Le Mâle as you can get. Judging by the basenotes, Claiborne Sport must smell like you're in a forest.


----------



## Audio-Fi

Where is the cheapest retailer to get cologne's?


----------



## leoftw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 That's about as far away from Le Mâle as you can get. Judging by the basenotes, Claiborne Sport must smell like you're in a forest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahahhahahaa

 I'm picking one up soon .


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where is the cheapest retailer to get cologne's?_

 

That depends on the rarity of the cologne. Usually, the cheapest place is eBay. Otherwise, most retailers (i.e. department stores) have the same prices for everything.


----------



## blinx

My ladyfriend bought me my first scent around jan. this year

 Armani Code

 i really enjoy it, so much better then axe these college age kids wear


----------



## Troyhoot

Trying to find something nice for the wife for christmas. Any suggestions ? And no Im not sure what she even wears now. We use seperate bathrooms and I never look. Ill try to see tonight. 

 Im thinking something lite though neither of us like heavy smells. prolly flowery and not too woody. No mint. hmm ill try to add more as I am looking through basenotes. Will be for work and when we go see the relatives. We almost never go out. 3 month old baby so no time for that stuff.


----------



## leoftw

I picked up CLaiborne Sport today


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Troyhoot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trying to find something nice for the wife for christmas. Any suggestions ? ... prolly flowery and not too woody. No mint._

 

Definitely start by taking a look through the 2007 Basenotes Awards. She might like one of the classic fragrances that always seems to win, like Chanel No. 5 or Guerlain Shalimar. Just a warning though that No. 5 has aldehydes as one of the top notes, which means that it has that chemical synthetic old woman smell (think Elizabeth Taylor's White Diamonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Shalimar, on the other hand, still smells current and sophisticated to me, but YWMMV.


----------



## Troyhoot

well i got home and looked. She only has one bottle I could find. Clinique happy Heart. Its almost empty too. So this actually might be a good thing for present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm for sure i wont want any old lady, thick lingering a block away after they walk by fragrence..
 I hadnt seen that awards page. Was just going through the most popular and links from those. That will keep me busy.

 Thought about getting 5-10 decants/testers so i dont geting 4-5oz of somthing she hates..

 Still suggestions are very welcome.


 edit: Narrowing it down. any experience with the following? 
 Spring flower-Creed, Chance-Chanel, Coco mademoiselle-Chanel, Bois des lles-chanel, Angel, Lolita lempicka, Shalimar, West side-bond no9, chinatown-bond no9


----------



## infinitesymphony

Only with Shalimar, but you've picked some fragrances that almost any woman would love. If you don't think it will spoil the surprise, definitely go for the decants or spray testers ("atomizers"). Without sampling, it's hard to say which fragrance will smell the best on a particular person's skin, and you both might be surprised at what you discover about likes and dislikes.

 I bought some small decants from one of the ladies at the Perfumed Court over six months ago and I'm not even close to using up any of them. It's like having an expensive cologne wardrobe for cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, before I forget... If your wife likes the scent of fresh roses, I can't recommend highly enough Creed's Fleur de the Rose Bulgare (not the newer Fleurs de Bulgarie). If you do decide to try decants or testers, consider adding that to your list.


----------



## ZepFloyd

i have acqua di gio. but my dad grabbed it, and i have no idea where he put it. i also use drakkar noir.


----------



## ZepFloyd

so i was looking at some colognes last night, picked up armani code, wore it tonight for the first time, i like it a lot. 

 question though: whats with people saying that when they wear cologne it smells worse? I get that your body gives off natural scents and can mess with the scent, but how could you tell by just spraying a little on your arm or whatever and tell? Maybe i've lucked out and grabbed ones that just happened to work?

 edit: also how many sprays and where do you tend to spray on the body?


----------



## majid

Roger & Gallet Extra Vieille. Very classic, and a real cologne, unlike many of the names listed in this thread which are really mens' perfumes. I will sometimes use some Dune by Christian Dior (not a cologne either).

 I was offered some Mugler tea and chocolate scented cologne by my in-laws, just because I love chocolate. It smells, shall we say, "interesting"...


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was offered some Mugler tea and chocolate scented cologne by my in-laws, just because I love chocolate. It smells, shall we say, "interesting"..._

 

They say that chocolate is an aphrodisiac, so this may work to your advantage in certain situations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've worn a few colognes over the years, but always tried to very cognisant of female reactions to each. One's body chemistry affects the resultant scent quite a bit (unless you just drown yourself in it). The most vocal, positive response I've ever gotten from women has always been from an inexpensive, drugstore after-shave. Stick with what works.


----------



## ZepFloyd

didnt get any replies to the two questions below...anyone?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_question though: whats with people saying that when they wear cologne it smells worse? I get that your body gives off natural scents and can mess with the scent, but how could you tell by just spraying a little on your arm or whatever and tell? Maybe i've lucked out and grabbed ones that just happened to work?

 edit: also how many sprays and where do you tend to spray on the body?_

 

also, so i was at the store today, checked out a few people have mentioned in this thread. i didnt really like dolce & gabanna, no sampler was out for CK eternity. I tried both polo blue and black, liked both, but i think i would go with blue. thoughts?


----------



## tennisplyr3

i really like kenneth cole's black for men... it's a nice, strong masculine scent... nice for outings...

 also like ralph lauren's romance for men... it's got this nice orangey smell at first... but then it settles into something pretty nice.

 big fan of chrome by azzaro... very clean scent... soapy smell.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_question though: whats with people saying that when they wear cologne it smells worse? ... Maybe i've lucked out and grabbed ones that just happened to work?_

 

The composition of your skin will tend to absorb the different elements of a cologne/parfum in a unique way. The natural oiliness or dryness of skin determines the overall scent, too--oilier means more absorption (you'll get to the heart-notes faster), dryer means that it will sit on the skin (stronger top-notes).

 In general, any scent found in your local mall or department store will smell at least decent, but maybe not complex or unique; they're popular enough to have shelf space, after all.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* 
_also how many sprays and where do you tend to spray on the body?_

 

If it's in an atomizer (spray bottle), start with one full spray upward and move your face into the mist. This will give you more coverage than just spraying directly onto one area. Another option is spraying onto each wrist and then using your wrists to apply the cologne to the sides of your neck. Here's the reason that applying to the neck works: blood vessels are just beneath the skin, and since blood is warm, it will warm the cologne, which will cause it to waft around the room like the scent of a candle. At least, that's the idea.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Roger & Gallet Extra Vieille. Very classic, and a real cologne, unlike many of the names listed in this thread which are really mens' perfumes. I will sometimes use some Dune by Christian Dior (not a cologne either)._

 

Technically, yes, but the only difference is the concentration of the fragrance. I don't think it makes someone less of a man to use an EdT rather than an EdC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* 
_I was offered some Mugler tea and chocolate scented cologne by my in-laws, just because I love chocolate. It smells, shall we say, "interesting"..._

 

Let me guess... Angel for Men (A*Men)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That one is a gourmand (edible) scent, for sure. Look at the ingredients: Lavender, Bergamot, Helional, Aldehydes, Peppermint, Roasted Coffee, Patchouli, Caramel, Tonka Bean, Tar, Musk, Vanilla, Chocolate. Basically, every possible taste-induced addiction compacted into one smell. I've always wanted to try a sample. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried both polo blue and black, liked both, but i think i would go with blue. thoughts?_

 

Polo Blue was the scent of late-'90s high schoolers. Eeeeverybody knows that smell by now. That, and Cool Water by Davidoff. Those are the two most typical blue scents. They smell fresh, clean, and "sporty," but somewhat generic by now. Still, it's a contemporary classic with a short list of ingredients: cucumber, tangerine, geranium, and basil. If you're young enough, your peers might not know the scent.


----------



## krmathis

These are my favorite colognes:
 Armani Aqua Di Gio
 Armani Mania
 Lacoste Pour Homme


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These are my favorite colognes:
 Armani Aqua Di Gio
 Armani Mania_

 

Those two Armanis are good starting points for almost anyone.


----------



## jdimitri

Polo blue's where it's at

 Only put a little bit on though.. don't be an a**hole


----------



## Uncle Erik

What I wear:

 Cade, by L'Occitane
 Mr. Taylor, by Taylor of Old Bond Street
 No. 6, by Caswell-Massey
 Blenheim Bouquet, by Penhaligon's

 I'm not sure which is my favorite, but have been reaching for the No. 6 often lately.


----------



## roastpuff

Unc, have you ever tried Opus 1870 by Penhaligon's? I find that to be my current favorite for this cold season, but I've yet to shell out for the bottle... I just have a teeny-tiny 1.5ml sampler right now.


----------



## oicdn

Wow, no love for the three best smelling cologne out there:

 Paris Hilton for men
 Candies for men
 Chrome by Azarro

 In that order. All are very light smelling (not overpowering) but EVERY GIRL I have ever met (I work at the Gap, that's ALOT of women that come in and out of that store) absolutely love the smell, and has been the icebreaker conversation for getting numbers like nothing else....Paris Hilton ftw.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, no love for the three best smelling cologne out there:

 Paris Hilton for men
 Candies for men
 Chrome by Azarro

 In that order. All are very light smelling (not overpowering) but EVERY GIRL I have ever met (I work at the Gap, that's ALOT of women that come in and out of that store) absolutely love the smell, and has been the icebreaker conversation for getting numbers like nothing else....Paris Hilton ftw._

 

i almost went with chrome today, didnt really like the smell of it though..dont know, maybe i need to spray some on, walk around a bit and see what i think. maybe i'll get it around x-mas or something. i went with polo blue, figured prob a safer choice


----------



## oicdn

All of your Polo, Kenneth Coles and Curve or Cool Water are safe scents...

 The problem with cologne, is people just wear what everybody else out there is wearing, and likely it's polo or tommy, or of the like.

 You know how I found the cologne I'm wearing? My sister goes out (not dating, but goes to the bars) with male models (some who are fairly well known, not "fabio known", but in GQ and mens magazine covers), and I got out hopping with them as well on occasion when she's in town....I asked and my sister asks...I get what they wear. They get chicks knocking on the car windows as we pass the bars, lol.

 I read somewhere, a girl subliminally gathers her opinion of you based on your scent, as most everything a woman gathers from you, is no-verbal. So if you're wearing the same cologne as the last guy, you're likely to get the same response before your mouth even opens. Obviously, talking to women, that's just a little piece of the puzzle....but every little piece helps doesn't it? 

 Aside from that, go with Coffee beans in your pocket or a small bag of them and just go cologne shopping. The coffee Beans clear your palette, so take a whiff of the beans between scents to you can smell how differently everything smells. Also, like you said, the same cologne on two different people can smell different after it settles.

 This is what you learn from reading fashion magazines, lol.


----------



## epaludo

I'm a big fan of:

Polo's Black;
Calvin Klein's Crave.
These are the two i'm using the most right now. Lot's of success with the ladies, i guarantee that ...


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I wear:

 Cade, by L'Occitane
 Mr. Taylor, by Taylor of Old Bond Street
 No. 6, by Caswell-Massey
 Blenheim Bouquet, by Penhaligon's

 I'm not sure which is my favorite, but have been reaching for the No. 6 often lately._

 

A lot of U.K. colognes... I haven't heard of any of those before. What do they smell like?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* 
_Aside from that, go with Coffee beans in your pocket or a small bag of them and just go cologne shopping. The coffee Beans clear your palette, so take a whiff of the beans between scents to you can smell how differently everything smells._

 

Yep, that's an excellent idea. Often, there will be a jar of coffee beans behind the counter if you ask. Any decent store should have one ready.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A lot of U.K. colognes... I haven't heard of any of those before. What do they smell like?_

 

I've smelt quite a few UK colognes, and I like them a lot more than what the usual "department store" brands smell like. Penhaligon's has a few great hits, Taylor's of Old Bond Street has great scents and I want to test out Cade.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont want to show off, but



_

 

what is the name of the one next to the armani code in this pic?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is the name of the one next to the armani code in this pic?_

 

Declaration Men by Cartier. Most people on Basenotes seem to agree that it's the best scent made by Cartier. One person called the cardamom middle note "raunchy," but in a good way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Classified as a sharp, oriental and woody fragrance Top note: Mandarin, Neroli, Artemisia, Coriander Middle note: Cardamom, Pepper, Jasmine, Orris Base note: Cedarwood, Vetiver, Leather, Amber Recommended for daytime wear."


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 Yep, that's an excellent idea. Often, there will be a jar of coffee beans behind the counter if you ask. Any decent store should have one ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

where do you recommend going for colognes? I usually go to Elder-Beerman, is there somewhere else to go with a bigger variety?


----------



## flamerz

I recently bought Burberry Brit. I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where do you recommend going for colognes? I usually go to Elder-Beerman, is there somewhere else to go with a bigger variety?_

 

All of the large department stores carry some variations of the basic line-up, and they're a good place to gain some scent knowledge. Smell everything and try to remember the ones you didn't like, then look up the layering of the ingredients online (see below) and find out what didn't work for you. Try not to spray any on yourself; spray onto a card and smell it that way. It will smell better on your skin than on the card, but you don't want past sprays lingering on your skin to confuse your judgment. Half of the time, you can just smell the atomizer and it will give you enough of an impression to judge whether the bottle is even worth spraying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless you live in a major city, the best way to try new or unique stuff is to purchase inexpensive samples online. Once you have a better idea of what you want, you can narrow down which samples you'd like to order. Basenotes.net is probably the ultimate site for looking up information. Consider creating an account, since the reviews are disabled for non-members during the holidays in order to save bandwidth. The Perfumed Court is a great place to purchase authentic decanted samples.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flamerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently bought Burberry Brit. I'm really liking it so far._

 

Brit is a solid variation of the classic Burberry tonka bean base. Good bottle, too. I bought Brit Red (for women), a limited variation, for my girlfriend and it turned out to be one of her favorite scents. It's very sweet and Christmas-y: vanilla, patchouli, and gingerbread dominant notes.


----------



## wangerin

Excuse my dust.






 My favs are:


 fcuk, lacoste, polo black.

 and the pic is mum.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wangerin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excuse my dust.






 My favs are:


 fcuk, lacoste, polo black.

 and the pic is mum._

 

damn two acqu di gio's and 2 polo blacks? i thought i was getting ridiculous with the 4 i have..wow.

 is that a farenheit in the back? what is fcuk? what store did you go to get those two? didnt see em at elder-beerman i was at


----------



## flamerz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where do you recommend going for colognes? I usually go to Elder-Beerman, is there somewhere else to go with a bigger variety?_

 

If there's a Perfumania in a mall around you check that out. If there's a Sephora by you, colognes are in the very back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They both have excellent selections. The former has a better selection, naturally, but I love how the colognes are all out at Sephora, leaving you free to experiment without the help of a salesclerk or the likes.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flamerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If there's a Perfumania in a mall around you check that out. If there's a Sephora by you, colognes are in the very back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They both have excellent selections. The former has a better selection, naturally, but I love how the colognes are all out at Sephora, leaving you free to experiment without the help of a salesclerk or the likes._

 

the closest those two stores are from me is like an hour away. seriously, cant believe neither of the two malls near me dont have one of those two.


----------



## MrSlacker

Just picked up Armani Code. I really like it. I'll see how my female friends like it in a few days.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up Armani Code. I really like it. I'll see how my female friends like it in a few days._

 

i like it a lot as well. though i've been reaching for polo blue for quite sometime now.


----------



## ZepFloyd

is creed green irish tweed pretty much a safe bet? basenotes seems to think real highly of it. anyone have experience with it?


----------



## nor_spoon

CK In2U for everyday use. Also have the Gaultier2 which I think is nice.


----------



## Dominat0r

Issey Miyake > all 

 I love it, been using it for years. 

 I have used Curve, Hugo, Polo sport, Chrome


----------



## Elluzion

Abercrombie - Fierce


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is creed green irish tweed pretty much a safe bet? basenotes seems to think real highly of it. anyone have experience with it?_

 

It's on my list to try, but you really can't go wrong with Creed IMO, unless you already know that you won't like the notes. From top to bottom, Green Irish Tweed is citrus -> floral -> earthy, which should make it a very fresh-smelling scent. Great for summer, probably.

 I may have mentioned it before in this thread, but if you like rum, coconut, pineapple, and other sweet notes, try a sample of Creed's Virgin Island Water. It was released last year and it's a _great_ summer fragrance. It smells like the best suntan lotion on earth.


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is creed green irish tweed pretty much a safe bet? basenotes seems to think real highly of it. anyone have experience with it?_

 

I've been using it for years and ladies seem to love it too. It's signature is medium weight flowery/woody scent. It lasts for a long long time. I spay it in the morning and I can still smell it when I take a shower at night.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using it for years and ladies seem to love it too. It's signature is medium weight flowery/woody scent. It lasts for a long long time. I spay it in the morning and I can still smell it when I take a shower at night._

 

i am probably going to have to order it online..i dont have any retail stores around me that would sell it. whats the best place to order from, i think fragrance.net had it for like $150? is there any place for it cheaper? seems pretty pricey.

 EDIT: i plan on ordering samples at some point. prob best route, make sure i like em.


----------



## Dachink

my current rotation





 Christian Dior - Dior Homme, L'Artisan Parfumeur - Tea for Two, Hermes - Terre D'Hermes


----------



## GordonFreeman

Cartier - Declaration (winter)
 Hermes - Un Jardin en Mediterranee (summer)
 Jo Malone - Pomeganate (winter)
 Jivago - 24K (winter)
 Jo Malone - Dark Amber & Ginger Lily (both)

 Nothing beter than 24K for late night clubing in the winter. Both Jo Malone's are going to get you compliments, every single day.


----------



## MAJ_T_Baggin

Dolce & Gabbana

 Nautica Voyage


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am probably going to have to order it online..i dont have any retail stores around me that would sell it. whats the best place to order from, i think fragrance.net had it for like $150? is there any place for it cheaper? seems pretty pricey.

 EDIT: i plan on ordering samples at some point. prob best route, make sure i like em._

 

If you froogle them, you'll find some cheap prices although some sound suspicious as there are a lot of fakes out there.

 I usually get it from fragrancenet.com or scentiments.com depending on availability. Fragrancenet.com used to have 4oz one at $90 a few years back but lately the price has been going up and now it's up to $150. The Scentiments.com have'em at $129.99 but it's been on back-order for quite a while now.


----------



## Karlos

Farenheit by dior, the ladies just love smell


----------



## Dominat0r

just replaced my bottle of Issey Miyake .....love the stuff...cant stop wearing it.


----------



## Zombie X_o Love

I love Armani Code it makes me feel seductive
 And women love it.


----------



## jbusuego

Original RL in green bottle
 Hugo Boss


----------



## jonathanjong

Hugo Boss
 cK One
 cK IN2U


----------



## DanG

Ralph Lauren Polo Blue -- I like it, anyway. Have only received comments from women a few times but it was mostly positive. Except for my best friend's girlfriend who said "man it stinks in here!" when the three of us were in a car together. But she wears grandma clothes and thinks it's indie.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Baldessarini by Hugo Boss is unique.

 Individuel by Mont Blanc is nice.

 L'eau D'issey By Issey Miyake is not bad.


----------



## krmathis

My favorite:
 Giorgio Armani -Acqua Di Gio


----------



## dhaninugraha

Benetton Sport, Benetton Pure Sport, Benetton B.United, Clinique Happy.

 edit: L'Occitane, only for very special occasions


----------



## silverstonettl

I don't buy colognes that often but I found chanel allure homme sport a while back and have been a big fan ever since. It works for formal occasions and out during the day.


----------



## silverstonettl

Also, I think colognes are about the next hardest thing I can imagine for people to discuss and compare, right after headphones and audio.


----------



## SinnerG

I never use to wear cologne, but on a trip back from Mauritius my wife was in the "have to buy something at duty free" mood. She grabbed CK Crave, but then discovered it was a man's fragrance. To be kind and make her feel like she didn't waste dough, I decided I'll just buy it from her.

 Been using it ever since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Crave is apparently out of production. I can't find it anywhere. My sister is bringing back some from the USA in 2 weeks time. Don't know where she got it.

 This stuff is a hit with the ladies and a potential troublemaker.

 For those who have, where'd you get it?


----------



## 003

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My favorite:
 Giorgio Armani -Acqua Di Gio_

 

OMG! I hate this stuff. I have a bottle of it, unfortunately. I don't know if I got a bad mix (can that happen?), but I find it has a very unnerving scent, with a sharp, almost chemical edge to it, that gets worse throughout the day. I thought maybe I just had a bad reaction to the smell, but I asked a few people how it smelled on me to them, and basically got the same kind of response.

 Now I use Bvlgari Black. I love this stuff. Not only is it cheaper, but it smells amazing! And the smell does change as the day progresses, but its entire spectrum is extremely good. The smell is like vanilla/musk/rubber? I don't know, I can't explain it. But I really like it, and so do the ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, it's not too common, which is a plus.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I have a few, but have mostly settled on Caswell Massey Number Six for daily wear. It's a classic and has been around since 1752. I liked it alright when it arrived, but it's grown on me. Not many people seem to wear it, so you'll stand out.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I just bought a bottle of Baldessarini for half price.


----------



## dazzer1975

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont want to show off, but



_

 

I raise you, excluding the duplicate bottles to ensure I have plenty of stock of my faves re burberry weekend, paul smith extreme, davidoff cool water.

 agree with leoftw though JPG stinks.


----------



## Aevum

i´ve actually added to the collection a bottle of Acqua di parma colonia, Floris Elite and 89, Chanel Egoist, and the original CK one,


----------



## ZepFloyd

got a bottle of L'eau D'Issey Pour Homme For Men today.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Calvin Klein Escape is good.


----------



## davidhunternyc

*Comme des Garcons 2 Man*

 Because of Chandler Burr and his "transcendent" review in the New York Times, last year and two days before Christmas, I went to Barney's New York and purchased Comme des Garcons 2 Man. Not since Jil Sander originally released her mens perfume, Feeling Man, in 1989, have I found a scent I can call my own. Unfortunately, Jil Sander has discontinued her perfume, her company at one point bought out by Prada. So for 15 years I have been but a fish caught in the net of an empty wind. Aimlessly spritzing followed by spitting; scaled and gutted. No more. Comme des Garcons 2 Man. A perfect perfume? Yes. For $60? Most definitely. Price no object, it truly is intoxicating and a masterpiece. Strike a match and light a waxed saddle on fire, throw in a tumble weed, some eucalyptus, cedar, sandalwood, and what the hell, add a gallon of gasoline. Then grab a Single Malt Scotch and get drunk on the smoke. By the time you pass out, you'll find yourself inside of a Byzantine Mosque. Believe me. 

 New York Times Magazine, Holiday 2007 issue
 by the New York Times' Perfume Critic- Chandler Burr:

 I must admit, with some unease, my initial obtuseness toward Comme des Garçons 2 Man, one of the 10 greatest works of perfumery art in the world. The perfumer Mark Buxton built the upper decks of this sleekest of vessels out of C11 ISO, a synthetic molecule that smells of clean pressed fire, if you can imagine such a thing; the pine-scented synthetic C12 MNA; and a high-quality natural Haitian vetiver that smells like dust on jungle trees. But the hull is frankincense from Oman, an incense cool as cream, warm as onion-skin stationery, glossy and slick as a traffic light in the rain. This technically flawless perfume (it diffuses like radium) smells more beautiful than one can say, like a perfect chord in an empty echo chamber. Herodotus warned that frankincense was dangerous to harvest because poisonous snakes lived in the Arabian trees that contained it, and I do believe my first reaction to 2 Man was, in part, fear. This perfume is not just extraordinary. It is perfect.


----------



## Shiro MS08th

Only have a few colognes.
 But my favorites are Polo Black and Lacoste Essential.


----------



## Zarathustra19

I use Aqua di Gio in combination with the use of my Gillette aftershave balm. It makes for a nice scent and smooth skin.


----------



## kevinvisionm

I'm using the CK be black right now. Versace pour homme will next in my list.


----------



## arnoldsoccer4

Been using rochas man lately, lots of compliments, and it lasts forever.


----------



## davidhunternyc

I hope I am not being too forward here but when people list their favorite colognes, can you please explain WHY they are your favorite? I am reading this thread and I can't even imagine that these comments are by same people who write novels about headphones.


----------



## armoured

Aqua di gio for everything. It might be overrated and common but it works.


----------



## noremedy

Polo Black is my 'everyday' really love the youth scent of it, most scents i try just seem like something a 40 year old man would wear (no offence.)

 I have a bottle of Code too, dislike it.. can't really explain why. But I use that ocassionally simply to slowly empty it.


----------



## Audio-Omega

CK Escape is good because of its fresh melon smell.

 It's hard to describe Hugo Boss Baldessarini, the smell is a bit more complex, but there is a hint of sweetness to it.


----------



## screwglue

double post..


----------



## screwglue

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHA

 I can't believe how many fi's head fi has! 

 Anyways here's what I have used:
 Vert - i like it
 Kenneth Cole Reaction - fruit loops
 Burberry Brit - some dude at the gym stole it
 Burberry London - too old for me
 DKNY delicious - it's ok
 Gap artist - too sweet

 Versace - don't think it has a name. It's the blue one. I've been using this one since it came out. I love it. But I guess it's more for the summer because of the lightness?

 Any suggestions for something stronger and suitable for someone that is young (er) ?


----------



## JadeEast

I've been wearing aqua di parma colonia assoluta.
 Why?

 The lemony citrus of the top is refreshing and it slowly wears down into a clean and light smell with a tiny bits of floral and spice that still remains warm and comforting. My wife and I went on a smelling trip to a place with a good selection of fragrances and basically tried a number of scents almost blind. The Colonia assoluta and the clive christian 1872 stood out for me at the time because of the topnotes. Turns out the 1872 doesn't wear as well on my skin and goes a bit more soapy and feminine that I would like, maybe I could learn to like it but not at the price it goes for.

 I don't think the colonia asoluta is the only thing I'll ever wear but I like it in all it's stages of wearing and I think it suits me.


----------



## Fumoffuru

Eternity and Eternity Summer on rotation. Eternity is balanced, smooth, and not overpowering. Summer is very light, slightly citrus.


----------



## bobglaub

Gaultier. Never fails.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *003* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OMG! I hate this stuff. I have a bottle of it, unfortunately. I don't know if I got a bad mix (can that happen?), but I find it has a very unnerving scent, with a sharp, almost chemical edge to it, that gets worse throughout the day._

 

Guess people have different opinions about smell as well, just like taste, hearing (especially sound quality), music, ...


----------



## elmohut

I liked Givenchy Gentleman in my cologning (?) days. Now all of it gives my wife a headache.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Acqua Di Gio was Armani's top selling fragrance at one stage.


----------



## J.P.6

I wear Creed.

 I have, Bois du Portugal, Green Irish Tweed, Original Santal, Virgin Island Water and Original Vetiver. All in 75ml.

 Love the stuff.


----------



## ffrr

bijan black for me all the time.
Bijan Black For Men By Bijan
 my wife loves it, and I always get asked by gals what I am wearing at bars and whatnot..(though I am a faithful husband!)
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uncletank88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello everyone, I'm pretty new as a poster in these forums and I thought this might make for an interesting thread. Recently I let a friend of mine borrow my HD555's. When she gave them back to me I was expecting a comment on their sound quality, instead she kept raving on about how good the pads smelled. Which leads me to my question...

 What kind of cologne do your gentlemen wear? Any personal favorites in your collection? Which cologne do you find gets the women turning their heads and for you married guys, which cologne does your wife like?

 Personally, I am fond of Eternity by Calvin Klein and Lacoste Essential during the daytime. By night Acqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani. All of them are subtle scents when worn in moderation and women seem to enjoy them almost as much as I do._


----------



## DoubleEs

L'Eau Par Kenzo and Kenzo Air


----------



## LostOne.TR

Loving my sample of creed millesime imperial.

 Using varvatos by J.V. as my daily-- hanae mori was almost my daily, but what seemed like a tinge of mint in varvatos won me over. Might get a sample of L'eau D'Issey Pour Homme from a friend 

 Wouldn't mind having a small amount of rochas/a*men around, but not really suitable for me in terms of daily use.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.P.6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wear Creed.

 I have, Bois du Portugal, Green Irish Tweed, Original Santal, Virgin Island Water and Original Vetiver. All in 75ml.

 Love the stuff._

 

i'm really tempted to try some creed...read so much about it on basenotes. bottles are expensive arent they?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Yes, Creed is fairly expensive, so you may want to try samples beforehand. I've tried Millesime Imperial and Virgin Island Water. MI is interesting but the sour note smells too sour on me. VIW on the other hand is one of my favorite colognes ever, very tropical and beachy, like wearing a piña colada. Creed's cologne names seem to very accurately describe what you'll smell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Creed's Fleur de the Rose Bulgarie (the 1890 version) is one of the most beautiful and realistic rose scents I've ever smelled. I bought some for a girlfriend and she loved it.


----------



## flamerz

After reading this thread a couple days ago, I decided to buy 8 1 mL samples of Creed colognes. The total came to about $35. It was _such_ an impulse buy.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flamerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After reading this thread a couple days ago, I decided to buy 8 1 mL samples of Creed colognes. The total came to about $35. It was such an impulse buy._

 

same here. talk about the danger of wondering into the "wrong" thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a complete newbie in Cologne. All these discussions just get me curious. for the last few weeks since this thread, I have bought (all based on reviews):

 Polo Black
 Polo Double Black
 Baldessarini by Hugo Boss
 Baldessarini Del Mar by Hugo Boss
 Acqua di Gio by Giorgio Armani
 Burberry London for Men
 Gentleman by Givenchy
 Vetiver Men by Guerlain
 Rive Gauche Pour Homme by YSL
 Paco Rabanne Pour Homme
 Van Cleef Pour Homme


 There will be a lot of A/B'ing ......


----------



## boomy3555

Just a Partial list

 In Order of Favorites

 Tuscany
 DKNY (funny Black Wedge Shape)
 Pancalde
 Fino Davidoff
 Cool Water
 Pino sylestri


----------



## swistak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoubleEs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_L'Eau Par Kenzo and Kenzo Air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

werd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exactly my favourites as well


----------



## Ttvetjanu

I like the freshness of the kenzo pour homme for day use. Night-time I've used escada magnetism, but I'm not sure whether I like it or not, maybe a bit too strong for me, but the girls seem to like it. It is also a very unusual and mysterious scent, perhaps stands out in the crowd (never a bad thing in a nightclub environment).


----------



## Ruel

Any opinions on Banana Republic's colognes?


----------



## ipodlover77

i wasn't even aware that they make Banana Republic cologne. How much do they usually run for?


----------



## Ruel

About $50


----------



## mofonyx

Just curious, I have a bottle of Dior Higher Energy (which I absolutely love).

 They've been around for 2 years now, and I haven't got to the end of the bottle. I reckon they are starting to smell different.

 Dad works in the chemical industry and tells me that colognes come with a top smell that goes quickly (because the ester evaporates quicker) and it begins to set into some kind of standard smell after a year (talk about break-in!)

 Anyone have a bottle after a few years?


----------



## boomy3555

All my colognes are over two years old and although the alcohol punch is'nt there anymore, they smell the same to me.
 The Tuscant and the Pino Sylvestri are the only ones that I have purchased more than one bottle of. I need more DKNY but the old version I have is very rare and expensive to replace.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mofonyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just curious, I have a bottle of Dior Higher Energy (which I absolutely love)._

 

I came close to buying that a few times... The juniper / grapefruit combo is really interesting.


----------



## LostOne.TR

No idea on the thing changing, I thought top notes referred to the smells you perceive initially just after spraying it onto yourself. But I could see how aging over time in the bottle, something similar could happen.

 I'll need to try this dior higher energy, the grapefruit part's got me interested.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I came close to buying that a few times... The juniper / grapefruit combo is really interesting._

 

hi infinitesymphony, what's your recommendation on truly classy and pleseant choices?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi infinitesymphony, what's your recommendation on truly classy and pleseant choices?_

 

Those words aren't enough to go by... You'll have to steer us closer. Are you looking for a blue scent (ex. Polo Blue, Davidoff Cool Water), black scent (ex. Drakkar Noir, Kenneth Cole Black), green scent (ex. Creed Green Irish Tweed), or fougère/edible (ex. Lorenzo Villoresi Piper Nigrum). Those are just the first colognes that came to my mind in each group--they aren't all necessarily ones that I'd recommend, and of course there are many colognes that don't fit those standard definitions. You might also think in terms of flower, powder, fruit, musk, wood, and citrus. I've probably left out a bunch, but once you have a clearer idea what sort of smell you're looking for, we can point you in the right direction.

 Check out basenotes.net for some ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Once you find some colognes with ingredients you think you'll like, order some samples and try them out on your skin. It's the only way to know for sure what will suit you.


----------



## ast

deleted. need more time to fully appreciate/understand these fragrances.


----------



## melomaniac

the burberry ones are my current faves


----------



## GUINNE55

lol so on the first page alone I saw three people who wear Aqua di Gio.

 Dolce and Gabanna for men daytime
 Dolce and Gabanna the one nighttime

 I know I know, but hey colognes expensive, and their both very nice. Especially the "the one"

 I hate cologne names...


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Cologne is a personal thing and what works well on one person might not with another; as in some colognes will last the whole day and others only last an hour or two.

 Anybody's best bet is to go to Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance and find out what scents you're interested in then go to a shop and try it out for the day. Cologne shopping is time consuming but it's either that or a cologne that doesn't have good synergy with you.

 I use Kenneth Cole RSVP for the weekends, Gucci Envy for intimate or 1-on-1 encounters and D&G Light Blue for work.


----------



## analogbox

I'd recommend Molton Brown Black Pepper to anyone who wants to feel energized in the morning. Many people know and love Black Pepper body wash and it smells about 90% to the original which is sort of mixture of woody and spicy scent.


----------



## compuryan

I got a bottle of AB Spirit by Lomani for christmas. I like it very much. Great cologne.


----------



## analogbox

Can anyone describe what John Varvatos smell like? I've been meaning to try it for years but never got myself around to do that.


----------



## Danosaurus

Can anyone recommend a vanilla scented cologne for men?


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone describe what John Varvatos smell like? I've been meaning to try it for years but never got myself around to do that._

 

Go to the website I posted and find out.

 It'll be broken down into two or three sub categories that should narrow down the scents considerably.

 P.S. You got expensive tastes but on a website like this...


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DestradoImpulse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go to the website I posted and find out.

 It'll be broken down into two or three sub categories that should narrow down the scents considerably.

 P.S. You got expensive tastes but on a website like this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. I never knew sephora carries John Varvatos. I may have to give them a little visit.


----------



## jaykay

Add another to acqua di gio. I barely ever use cologne though.


----------



## vagarach

It's getting old and 'last year' now, but Terre d'Hermes is my favourite, and second is CK One, but on some days I think it's a bit too flowery for a man to wear.

 oh, and how could I forget Lacoste Essential, the one that got me started in colognes! Bit too cloying I find in retrospect, but still very good.


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Add another to acqua di gio. I barely ever use cologne though._

 

It'd be a great cologne to wear...if a million other people didn't already wear it.


----------



## ast

*Van Cleef & Arpels pour Homme* is awesome. Classy, clean, complex, confident.


----------



## Juaquin

Don't have time to read through the thread and see if this has been mentioned, but my all-time favorite is Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet. It's expensive but worth it (you can also get a good sample if you email them and ask for that one specifically).

 For daily (less expensive) use, I always like Davidoff Cool Water.

 A good resource for colognes (and other shaving/etc topics) is Badger and Blade.


----------



## arnoldsoccer4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danosaurus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone recommend a vanilla scented cologne for men?_

 

Two major ones would be Rochas Man and A*men, with the former in my opinion being the better one. A*Men tends to overpower whereas Rochas Man has a perfect strength to it in my opinion. Rochas is also cheaper. 

Rochas Man by Rochas (1999) Rochas
A*Men / Angel Men by Thierry Mugler (1996) A*Men


----------



## noremedy

Just picked up a bottle of Ralph Lauren blue as a gift, not too keen on it myself, anyone interested in a trade perhaps?


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saint.panda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hugo Boss Baldessarini Del Mar. Love it. Not too sweet, fresh but not too sour with a Boss-typical wooden note to it. I used to try out new fragrances frequently but have now happily settled for this one. Just bought my 3rd bottle last week.

 Anyways, what works for some doesn't work for others. A friend recommended Boss' new "Selection" cologne to me, which works perfectly for him, but didn't do it on my skin._

 


 I just bought both Baldessarini and Baldessarini Del Mar. Both are very light, especially Baldessarini with almost none existent longevity. They are very refreshing and uplifting like most of contemporary male fragrances, but way too synthetic and artificial to my nose. Lacks power, complexity, depth, and natural ingredient touch. 

 Cool Water by Davidoff or Polo Black/Double Black also have refreshing smell, but have much much more sophistication and depth and smell much more "expensive".


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's getting old and 'last year' now, but Terre d'Hermes is my favourite, and second is CK One, but on some days I think it's a bit too flowery for a man to wear. ......_

 

*Terre d'Hermes *is THE best, especially for work where you don't want to be obtrusive, yet elegant and classy. 

*Équipage by Hermès * is equally good. More subdued and cleaner. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## mow_the_hawk

I use Armani Attitude. It is somewhat fruity I guess but I am in high school so it is ok. haha.


----------



## Nocturnal310

CK One, Hugo Boss Natural spray...

 but my personal all time fav is Fahrenheit by Christine Dior... the wildness in the fragrance is just too unique to achieve.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danosaurus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone recommend a vanilla scented cologne for men?_

 

This may help: 

? Best strongest Vanilla masculine ?...BUT... - Basenotes Community

 but keep in mind that these guys are with "acquired taste", sometimes may not be comprehensible by the majority of the population!


----------



## LostOne.TR

I'm currently using John Varvatos. Though my bottle doesn't quite give me the impression I got from the samples I tried at Sephora / Dr.B (from SA). The ebay seller I got it from is pretty big and legit, though I worry about how long it might have been sitting in the shelf at the warehouse. Be careful where you end up buying from.

 Recently a friend passed on the l'eau d'issey sample he got to me cause he knew I'd been interested in it in the past. Not really liking it now though, that I have a chance to try it on and pay more attention to it.


----------



## ast

Great stuff!

Vetiver by Guerlain:







Terre d'Hermes by Hermes:


----------



## infinitesymphony

I'm testing the following colognes soon... I'll let you guys know the results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Creed Bois du Portugal
 Creed Green Irish Tweed
 Guerlain Habit Rouge
 Guerlain Vetiver
 Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille
 Hermes Terre D'Hermes
 Lorenzo Villoresi Sandalo
 Lorenzo Villoresi Spezie
 Lorenzo Villoresi Uomo
 Thierry Mugler A*Men
 Yves St. Laurent M7

 The last batch I tested--

 Creed Angélique Encens
 Creed Millésime Impérial
 Creed Virgin Island Water
 Lorenzo Villoresi Incensi
 Lorenzo Villoresi Musk Oil
 Lorenzo Villoresi Piper Nigrum

 I'm excited to try more Villoresi, but I'm really eager to try Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille: "vanilla, spices, benzoin, frankincense, cedar, pink pepper, bergamot, Bulgarian rose and ylang ylang." It sounds like a combination of two or three of my favorite scents.


----------



## ZepFloyd

im interested in M7 and GIT...let me know how they are. I've heard GIT is basically a solid choice..but man is it expensive


----------



## vagarach

I got a sample recently of L'Eau Bleue D'Issey, and its really good! Very masculine with hints of pepper and lemon, and what seems to me a soapy dry-down. Reminds me even a little about Mugler Cologne. Super long lasting, but from checking out basenotes this a rather weird scent.

 Does anyone know a good place to buy Creed minis or samples? I really want to try Virgin Island Water and Original Vetiver, and let's be honest, every other Creed fragrance, but at $140+ a bottle, just not practical!


----------



## Ishcabible

My uncle gave me a giant bottle of CK One. I think around 8 ounces. 
 I don't feel like getting it to see its size.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im interested in M7 and GIT...let me know how they are. I've heard GIT is basically a solid choice..but man is it expensive_

 

After reading ALL the comments on how similar GIT to Davdoff Cool Water or Aspen for Men by Coty, I have all three of them and did a side by side comparsion (A/B'ing using Head-fi terminology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I will have to say all the reports are true, they are very similar indeed. Both CW and Aspen are dirt cheap in comparison. I personally would not buy GIT.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm testing the following colognes soon... I'll let you guys know the results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Creed Bois du Portugal
 Creed Green Irish Tweed
 Guerlain Habit Rouge
 Guerlain Vetiver
 Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille
 Hermes Terre D'Hermes
 Lorenzo Villoresi Sandalo
 Lorenzo Villoresi Spezie
 Lorenzo Villoresi Uomo
 Thierry Mugler A*Men
 Yves St. Laurent M7

 The last batch I tested--

 Creed Angélique Encens
 Creed Millésime Impérial
 Creed Virgin Island Water
 Lorenzo Villoresi Incensi
 Lorenzo Villoresi Musk Oil
 Lorenzo Villoresi Piper Nigrum

 I'm excited to try more Villoresi, but I'm really eager to try Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille: "vanilla, spices, benzoin, frankincense, cedar, pink pepper, bergamot, Bulgarian rose and ylang ylang." It sounds like a combination of two or three of my favorite scents._

 

would love to hear your comments on these!


 Here is my take on some of them from my stash:

 Creed Bois du Portugal ***** gentleman like classic, graceful, masculine, subdued, and powerful. 
 Creed Green Irish Tweed *** clean, fresh, but way overpriced given Cool Water and Aspen for Men are readily available.
 Creed Millésime Impérial * very light, floral, sweet. A little too feminine to my taste.
 Guerlain Vetiver ***** All time classic! Best of all. So fresh, clean, yet not cloying. Can't top it ever.
 Hermes Terre D'Hermes ***** Great new classic by Hermes. clean but not rigid, warm but not cloying, modern but not shallow, complex but not pretentious. Best day wear.
 Lorenzo Villoresi Uomo *** extremely complex, mysterious, dark. A bit too much ginger note
 Thierry Mugler A*Men * Yuck! burnt suger; heavy; cloying; ( I have a bottle, 99% full for sale if you are interested
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## infinitesymphony

Hahah, now I'm really intrigued about A*Men. How do you feel about gourmand scents in general?

 I hope GIT doesn't smell too much like Aspen... I've smelled that one in a few drugstores.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hahah, now I'm really intrigued about A*Men. How do you feel about gourmand scents in general?

 I hope GIT doesn't smell too much like Aspen... I've smelled that one in a few drugstores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A*Men is the only one I tested. Probably will not venture into gourmand anymore. Food are great to eat, but put on my skin? just not so sure ... 


 GIT smells really like Aspen and Cool Water. There maybe some subtle differences but not worth the extra cost IMHO.


----------



## infinitesymphony

I'm slowly making my way through the samples and I just put on Hermes Terre d'Hermes. WOW. I'm _loving_ the orange element in the top notes. This fragrance smells like what the mall store scents (Banana Republic, Abercrombie, Hollister) are trying but failing to achieve. There is a slightly synthetic note, but it makes the scent smell more contemporary. I'll keep my nose on it throughout the night--I'm eager to see how it dries down. So far, a winner.

 Edit: I'm back for the evening. Once it settled in, there was still the lasting orange scent, but something sweeter (flowery/woodsy) entered to compete with it. It's a sweet-and-bitter cologne where each whiff could pull your nose in either direction--to me, a sign of good balance. Very clean and refreshing. Great lasting power, too. Thumbs up!

 Edit #2: And by orange, I meant grapefruit, of course (from looking at the ingredients).


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm slowly making my way through the samples and I just put on Hermes Terre d'Hermes. WOW. I'm loving the orange element in the top notes. This fragrance smells like what the mall store scents (Banana Republic, Abercrombie, Hollister) are trying but failing to achieve. There is a slightly synthetic note, but it makes the scent smell more contemporary. I'll keep my nose on it throughout the night--I'm eager to see how it dries down. So far, a winner._

 


 TdH IS good.

 My three most favorites (so far) given price and availability are: TdH, Vetiver Guerlain, and Carven Homme.


----------



## vagarach

I asked that question about samples, and I did some googling, found a reputable site: Perfume Samples, Perfume Decants and Vintage Perfumes - The Perfumed Court.

 They have some absolutely impossible to find stuff, and price accordingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Still even at their slightly high prices, for the price of one bottle from a high end perfume house you can sample their entire line! From basenotes I read that the three women that do the decanting started off at basenotes and ebay, and have now joined up and gone 'pro'.


----------



## infinitesymphony

vagarach, yep, I bought a few samples from one of the three women when she was still on eBay. All of the samples I just bought are from The Perfumed Court, and since I bought such a variety, they were mailed in three separate shipments, one from each person who had the cologne in stock. I'm no expert, but there's no question in my mind that these are authentic.


----------



## melomaniac

just found an old-fashioned barber again, against all hope, and the stuff used there smells less, and stings less, than anything I've been using over the years at home - just a clean feeling. almost entirely off all scents now, except for the men's line from occitane, and kiehl's - and of course the no-name stuff used at the barber shop.


----------



## infinitesymphony

I'm wearing Creed Green Irish Tweed today, and when I first put it on, it smelled so much like Creed Millésime Impérial that I was a little worried I'd received a mislabeled sample. Chalk it up to the lemon/verbena top-notes and the fact that GIT is also a millesime (all natural ingredients). The difference is that GIT does not have MI's distinctive sour note, it's more of a typical fresh scent.

 The top-notes smell very similar to Ralph Lauren Polo Blue and Davidoff Cool Water, and I believe this is where most of the comparisons are based. However, the drydown of Green Irish Tweed is much more sophisticated; a little warm, almost creamy, and sweet. I'd hesitate to even call it a 'green' scent because starts out fresh/aquatic, hints at a floral stage, then moves to a slight amber musk.

 Overall, Creed Green Irish Tweed is a classy scent that will smell great on most people and won't offend anyone. A great everyday work scent. Thumbs up for this one!


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.... 
 The top-notes smell very similar to Ralph Lauren Polo Blue and Davidoff Cool Water, and I believe this is where most of the comparisons are based. However, the drydown of Green Irish Tweed is much more sophisticated; a little warm, almost creamy, and sweet. I'd hesitate to even call it a 'green' scent because starts out fresh/aquatic, hints at a floral stage, then moves to a slight amber musk._

 


 To my nose GIT drydown is almost identical to cheapo Aspen by Coty.


----------



## wilpower

my favorite is terre'd hermes, got it as a gift and almost used all of the aftershave lotion already after 7 months.


----------



## Ghigguls

I have lacoste essential, diesel, acqua di gio, curve, and my ultimate favorite...McGraw by Tim McGraw! The only way to smell like a man.


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Overall, Creed Green Irish Tweed is a classy scent that will smell great on most people and won't offend anyone. A great everyday work scent. Thumbs up for this one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x2. Been using them for years and will use them for years to come. My personal favorite. Light woody with a hint of flowery scent and not over-powering. It really works for any occasion. Good stuff.


----------



## baka1969

I used to use Lagerfeld or Santos de Cartier for men


----------



## proteuskim

Shiseido cologne. Not too offensive also reasonably priced.


----------



## vagarach

My favourite Creed (of the 3 I've sampled) is Erolfa. At first the 'oceanic' ozone sort of notes made me think it was very expensive air freshener, but it's after they pass that the best part of the fragrance is revealed. Sadly my sample is finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have L'Eau Bleue D'Issey by Issey Miyake on order, a modern classic in my mind! The bottle is blue and so is the name, but it smells very much like moss and earth with some lemon and pepper thrown in.


----------



## Dublo7

Ralph Lauren Polo Blue is my token cologne.


----------



## ast

after a year of quite extensive study and trial, my take on timeless classics are:

*Guerlain Vetiver
 Patou pour Homme Prive
 Givenchy Gentleman
 Paco Rabanne pour Homme
 Van Cleef & Arpels pour Homme
*


 in no particular order.


----------



## Lead Ears

Interesting thread....lots of mall-spec popular choices, lots of exotics. 

 Anyway, two of my favorites are Aramis and Fahrenheit. My Dad and Grandpa both use Aramis, and it's one of the first I've ever tried...Fahrenheit's a little odd, in that to me the top notes smell like gasoline and freshly cut grass (smells like I just mowed the lawn), but I really like it, and get occasional compliments. That said, in my opinion, both of the aforementioned fragrances are a little too forward for work/everyday wear...I need something more subtle.

 Given my top two choices, any suggestions for something a little more practical? I honestly like the way my Old Spice High Endurance deodorant smells, but wouldn't mind something a little more classy/sophisticated for everyday. Hope this is enough to go on..thanks in advance!!


----------



## darcyb62

I'm a big fan of Guerlain's Vetiver. Hard to find where I live which makes it that much better.


----------



## Aynjell

I use Dolce & Gabbana's light blue.


----------



## righteousball

Cologne is a huge interest for me and I do what I can to expand my horizons (because it competes with the head-fi budget!). The one big catch here is that, just like with headphones, my senses are probably only very sharp and perceptive in certain parts and totally dumbed down in others. I think I do have the nose/ear that allows me to be particular when it comes to these things, but I can't really, for the life of me, single out the individual notes/frequencies, in spite of having had aromatherapy as my training wheels for over 5 years. So the learning continues...

 I guess my criteria over the last 6-8 years has been to avoid a certain cologne archetype. I get the feeling that I don't want a "proper" or "traditional" masculine cologne. I'm not sure where that impression came from, could be my dad going through three bottles of Egoiste, could be the Brut or Blue Stratos I've always seen around the house as a kid... but this is how I ended up wearing Narciso Rodriguez For Him this past year,and Paco Rabanne's BlackXS before that. And I'm sure that's why I couldn't commit to Terre d'Hermes in spite of how good it really is.

 Having done that I guess I'm looking for more visceral/blatantly sexual scents going forward, just to further my idiosyncracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost bought YSL Kouros last month, if you know what I mean...Asian, pale, geeky, meek, to spray Kouros all over that... LOL. I guess I'm also avoiding the one bottle I've always admired: nevermind my idiosyncracy, I absolutely loved John Varvatos when I sampled it at a Sephora, but that was five years ago, and I haven't had the budget to spend $100 based on a partial impression that's no doubt eroded over time 

 I don't think I can name an all-time favorite yet, I seem to like everything... everything that's not by Issey Miyake at least.


----------



## e-dub

:sigh:

 hello head fi... i like to smell good. here are mine as of today:







 front row (left to right): bond no. 9 central park, maitre parfumeur et gantier garrigue, prada amber pour homme, vintage guerlain vetiver eau de cologne, gucci pour homme, burberry touch, tom ford amber absolute, tom ford italian cypress

 back row (left to right): creed green irish tweed, original vetiver, bois du portugal, green irish tweed (hidden behind the garrigue bottle), green valley, millesime imperial, selection verte, santal imperial (running out!), green irish tweed (the one i take to work with me), cuir de russie, bois de santal, etat libre de orange fat electrician.

 i'm a big believer in the flacons from creed, they can save you a lot of money in the long run if you like the particular scent a lot. so yes, scents are a passion of mine LOL. decants are good, too, to see if you want to invest heavy in a full bottle, or you can just use them straight away. i'm not a huge fan of millesime imperial but was able to get 100ml for about 65 dollars, which is a LOT less per ml than any of their spray bottles. not to mention the atomizer won't crap out on you...

 eric b


----------



## john11f

anyone into comme des garcon no.4? citricus....really nice and subtle.


----------



## ka-boom

Always had compliments on the Swiss Army cologne. 

 Swiss Gear, Lacoste Elegance, and Hugo Boss "In Motion" are my favorites.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I just got this as a gift. Tom Ford cologne. Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## melomaniac

rediscovering "Egoiste" Platinum isn't the worst thing that happened this month...


----------



## Audio-Omega

CK Escape. Good for summer.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *e-dub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_:sigh:

 hello head fi... i like to smell good. here are mine as of today:






 front row (left to right): bond no. 9 central park, maitre parfumeur et gantier garrigue, prada amber pour homme, vintage guerlain vetiver eau de cologne, gucci pour homme, burberry touch, tom ford amber absolute, tom ford italian cypress

 back row (left to right): creed green irish tweed, original vetiver, bois du portugal, green irish tweed (hidden behind the garrigue bottle), green valley, millesime imperial, selection verte, santal imperial (running out!), green irish tweed (the one i take to work with me), cuir de russie, bois de santal, etat libre de orange fat electrician.

 i'm a big believer in the flacons from creed, they can save you a lot of money in the long run if you like the particular scent a lot. so yes, scents are a passion of mine LOL. decants are good, too, to see if you want to invest heavy in a full bottle, or you can just use them straight away. i'm not a huge fan of millesime imperial but was able to get 100ml for about 65 dollars, which is a LOT less per ml than any of their spray bottles. not to mention the atomizer won't crap out on you...

 eric b_

 

I have a couple of the same cologne's you do


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *righteousball* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having done that I guess I'm looking for more visceral/blatantly sexual scents going forward, just to further my idiosyncracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost bought YSL Kouros last month, if you know what I mean..._

 

Ever smelled Dior Eau Sauvage? It has some pretty raw/raunchy elements.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *e-dub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_:sigh:

 hello head fi... i like to smell good. here are mine as of today:

 front row (left to right): bond no. 9 central park, maitre parfumeur et gantier garrigue, prada amber pour homme, vintage guerlain vetiver eau de cologne, gucci pour homme, burberry touch, tom ford amber absolute, tom ford italian cypress

 back row (left to right): creed green irish tweed, original vetiver, bois du portugal, green irish tweed (hidden behind the garrigue bottle), green valley, millesime imperial, selection verte, santal imperial (running out!), green irish tweed (the one i take to work with me), cuir de russie, bois de santal, etat libre de orange fat electrician.

 i'm a big believer in the flacons from creed, they can save you a lot of money in the long run if you like the particular scent a lot. so yes, scents are a passion of mine LOL. decants are good, too, to see if you want to invest heavy in a full bottle, or you can just use them straight away. i'm not a huge fan of millesime imperial but was able to get 100ml for about 65 dollars, which is a LOT less per ml than any of their spray bottles. not to mention the atomizer won't crap out on you...

 eric b_

 

Nice collection! It's rare to see so many Creed bottles in one spot. What do you think about Fat Electrician?


----------



## e-dub

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a couple of the same cologne's you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh yeah? which ones and what do you think of them?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ever smelled Dior Eau Sauvage? It has some pretty raw/raunchy elements.


 Nice collection! It's rare to see so many Creed bottles in one spot. What do you think about Fat Electrician? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you!

 fat electrician is ok. the incense opening is stronnnnnng, and i dunno how i feel about it. the vetiverness is what really got me wanting to check it out. the vetiver is certainly there after the incense tapers down, and it makes for a very interesting drydown. 

 today my all time favorite sandalwood came in the mail:






 bois de santal! i'm a happy man.

 eric b


----------



## righteousball

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ever smelled Dior Eau Sauvage? It has some pretty raw/raunchy elements._

 

Yeah I have smelled Eau Sauvage several times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it's not sold locally by Dior, can you imagine the blasphemy?!) Perhaps I'm just not very good at separating one note from another, or have a narrow definition of raunch, but I never thought it was raunchy, I thought it erred towards the clean side. Now that I'm saying this, I had Higher a few years back and my mind's saying there's a tiny family resemblance, perhaps it's wrong... My overwhelming impression, more than the notes, was an old-school robustness, that quality-wise it's definitely a class or two above some of the modern stuff", which I also get with say, Terre d'Hermes. Sampling one too many spanish colognes will do that to you...

 And I'm happy to report that I finally have a bottle of John Varvatos in my possession! I remember smelling it five years ago and was very impressed, but the price/availability hasn't been right since then. It was finally on sale, less than 1/2 the unit cost of Eau Savage for me, and I'm still suitably impressed. I'm glad I paid for this instead of some of my other picks.


----------



## vagarach

I could sure use a whole bottle of Creed's Erolfa! So brilliant, so versatile. 

 Has anyone tried Dior's Fahrenheit Absolute?


----------



## e-dub

i hear that fahrenheit absolute is supposed to be incredible. i wouldn't mind checking out a bit, myself.

 eric b


----------



## aj-kun

Don't know if this has been recommended yet I use Terre d'Hermes
 and have been using only it since it came out, women love it on me so why change aye.
 In the past I used Gucci Envy, Chanel Allure, Gucci by Tom Ford I, and CK be(it was a gift -.-')


----------



## R04R

I've never worn cologne before other than when my mom would spray me for an important day when I was younger.

 What colognes are a good base to start from? I noticed Aqua di Gio was mentioned many times and I'll check that out at the mall. Are there any others recommended that I could test at the mall?

 High notes, middle notes, low notes, gotcha. I'll have to see how this works with my skin.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## derek800

I really like the Lacoste grey bottle cologne


----------



## e-dub

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *R04R* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never worn cologne before other than when my mom would spray me for an important day when I was younger.

 What colognes are a good base to start from? I noticed Aqua di Gio was mentioned many times and I'll check that out at the mall. Are there any others recommended that I could test at the mall?

 High notes, middle notes, low notes, gotcha. I'll have to see how this works with my skin.

 Thanks in advance._

 

keep in mind... if you're wearing something to try to impress a woman, you run a HIGH risk of smelling like a dooshe bag ex boyfriend wearing something like aqua di gio, curve, or anything HUGE like that. dunno how true it is, but women supposedly have a more keen sense of smell than men, and it's been determined that smell is the is the sense most tightly associated with memory (both in the limbic bit of your brain). 

 eric b


----------



## righteousball

Like headphones there are some colognes that seem to get pretty good rep online everywhere, as being pleasant for a good number of folks and utilizing higher quality ingredients... something like Terre d'Hermes comes to mind, but it's possible that everyone smells things differently. My taste is juvenile by the standards of the average basenotes.net member, but you know, I rather like the Armani Code they panned.

 Why not just go to the mall and see what they've got, and see what appeals to you. I wish I had access to a Sephora


----------



## e-dub

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *righteousball* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like headphones there are some colognes that seem to get pretty good rep online everywhere, as being pleasant for a good number of folks and utilizing higher quality ingredients... something like Terre d'Hermes comes to mind, but it's possible that everyone smells things differently. My taste is juvenile by the standards of the average basenotes.net member, but you know, I rather like the Armani Code they panned.

 Why not just go to the mall and see what they've got, and see what appeals to you. I wish I had access to a Sephora _

 

keep in mind, though, that basenotes is the head-fi of fragrance, LOL.

 eric b


----------



## righteousball

which means it's another listen-at-your-own-peril joint filled with evangelistic loonies who can't speak English, like Head-Fi very much is, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 O wait, their language skills are on average a lot better, sigh.


----------



## mossman

I really like Frédéric Malle, and the ones by Jean Claude Ellena:

 Bigarade concentrée
 Angéliques sous la pluie

 They are not sold in many places and are really distinctive as well as being extremely luxurious - beautifully made and presented.

 Highly recommended!


----------



## e-dub

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mossman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like Frédéric Malle, and the ones by Jean Claude Ellena:

 Bigarade concentrée
 Angéliques sous la pluie

 They are not sold in many places and are really distinctive as well as being extremely luxurious - beautifully made and presented.

 Highly recommended!_

 

which ones do you wear? i NEED to try vetiver extraordinaire, as i love vetiver fragrances.

 eric b


----------



## mossman

I have both - prefer the Bigarade but both really unique.


----------



## komi

"BLACK XS" by Paco Rabanne is my choice ...

BLACK XS


----------



## righteousball

Bump the thread (cause this is a nice hobby), and I have a dilemma. You may or may not have seen this before.

 In the years that I've taken up enjoying fragrances as a half-serious interest, I've done a lot of reading to "gauge" what's considered as quality stuff and what isn't. That's how I grew as a head-fier almost a decade ago, so in buying colognes I always drew from the seasoned crowd's consensus. Kinda like always going for Ety/shure/UE etc and skipping skullcandy.

 However, as much as I appreciate these purchases, I still find myself irrevocably drawn to certain scents that the seasoned perfumista populace don't/won't consider to be very respectable at all. I still enjoy CK be 12 years after my first bottle, and keep wanting to go back. I hate Justin Timberlake with a passion, but I quite like Givenchy Play, I'm in denial over it. 

 Is that because none of the stuff I've sampled/educated myself with is actually good enough? But that's also because I have no access to most of the "niche" brands. The nearest Le Labo outlet is in Tokyo, a $300 air ticket away, and I really don't have the money to give myself a respectable Malle, Lutens, et al experience (in spite of them finally selling Lutens in town).

 Anyway, just ranting... when life sucks, you spray Coty Aspen on it.


----------



## kunalraiker

Issimiyaki


----------



## Aevum

Floris elite, it stinks, its smells like 80's banker, 

 its basicly to wear to the office saying "i own you"


----------



## melomaniac

given the hype on youtube about #imonahorse, it's surprising nobody here plugs OLD SPICE!


----------



## SpudHarris

Terre d' Hermes is my signature whiff.. not for day time though.


----------



## Landis

I've always liked Jovan's NRG Ginseng. Cheap, nice light smell and the ladies like it enough. Issue being that it's been discontinued for a few years now. 

 I'm going to need to find a new cologne in the next year or two when my stash runs out!


----------



## Palpatine

I like Aqua di Gio, but don't wear it that often. I used to be a Drakkar Noir guy 20 years ago. It still sells apparently.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Polo 
 Explorer - daily wear
 Black - daily wear
 Safari - for evening wear (my personal favourite)

 Armani Code - evening wear
 Perry Ellis 360 blue - friday nights
 Bvlgari Aqva - weekends

 Dunhill Desire for late nights 
 Burberry by Burberry for special occasions

 I think I'm set for the next couple of years


----------



## Coop

I have crazy sensitive skin, therefore I'm very limited in my choice of scent. Fortunately, there are a few I can use. Some products by Marco Polo work for me, and so far all Davidoff products I tried have worked for me. 
 Davidoff Adventure is my current scent of choice (my wife goes ape**** over it, she loves the scent ). Another good thing, it's pretty affordable too.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Real men wear Skin Bracer.

 Wimps!


----------



## gav007

This is what I use:

 Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Special Edition
 Ralph Lauren Polo Blue
 Ralph Lauren Polo Explorer
 Armani Black Code
 Ferrari Black 
 Swiss Army


----------



## XxXSnake23XxX

Escada Magnetism
 Ferrari Black 
 cK Euphoria 
 Lacoste Elegance


----------



## gallardo88

I'm considering getting one of these three packs. Good/bad idea?
Men's Luxury Scent Sampler - Advanced - 12 samples - Decanted Fragrances and Perfume Samples - The Perfumed Court
Men's Beginner Classic & Niche Sampler Pack by classification ~ 19 samples - Decanted Fragrances and Perfume Samples - The Perfumed Court
Men's Beginner Niche & Classic Sampler pack - Part 1, 9 samples - Decanted Fragrances and Perfume Samples - The Perfumed Court


----------



## righteousball

Sounds like a good way to sample the niche and classic stuff without forking out $100+ upfront. I should probably give it a try...


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Got some Burberry Touch when it was on sale on Amazon a few days ago. Blind buy, but I've only read heaps of good reviews before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## MadDog5145

Terre D'Hermes for me


----------



## Cirkustanz

The only cologne I will wear is Pi by Givenchy. Not the Pi Neo, the regular Pi, with the yellowish/brown color.

 Every woman I've ever been close to adores the smell on me, and I'm a firm believer in a man having a signature scent. Find something that works, and never wear anything else. 

 That being said, people respond differently to colognes. What smells good on one person won't smell good on another. Take a shower, don't wear any scent, walk into a place that sells cologne, get a couple quick first impressions of stuff, and ask to be hit with a sample of it. Wear it for a couple hours, do the rest of your mall shopping, meet up with a lady friend and give her a hug. 

 If she reacts positively, chances are you've got a winner. Now go back to that perfume counter and buy the biggest bottle of the stuff you can find!


----------



## steviebee

My must wears:

 Givenchy Gentleman (old formulation, haven't tried the new)
 Paco Rabanne Black XS
 Richard James Savile Row
 Azzaro Pour Homme

 Used to_ love_ Eau Sauvage back in the day - must give it a whirl sometime.


----------



## bahamaman

El Capitan, produced by Hove Parfumeur in New Orleans. Fairly priced, and you know you're wearing something pretty unique.

Products for the Man


----------



## Uncle Erik

Another obscure - but excellent - cologne I've been wearing is Alt-Innsbruck. It is menthol and tobacco. It doesn't smell like smoke, it smells like freshly picked drying tobacco leaves. The menthol is prevalent on application and dry down, but fades quickly leaving a beautiful tobacco scent. Further, you can get Alt-Innsbruck at West Coast Shaving for about $28. It's a bargain.

 I haven't tried it yet, but am close to pulling the trigger on a bottle of Czech & Speake 88. Great reports and it sounds like something I would enjoy.


----------



## Aevum

i picked up a bottle of eucris from GFT, i guess it just dosnt mix with me, dies quick,


----------



## JamesChappell

I do not use cologne. The smell of soap, aftershave and such are enough. Most colognes irritate my skin. So, you better find a aftershave with a cooling scent.


----------



## choomanchoo

An ex-girlfriend of mine gave a me some Obsession by CK back in 92' and been a fan ever since, and also for some reason the cheapie Canoe by Dana always stayed near and dear to heart.


----------



## J W

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Terre D'Hermes for me_

 

me too.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Individuel by Mont Blanc reminds me of my first trip to another city, it was liberating. May be it's time to go again.

 I noticed that Armani Code and Acqua Di Gio have risen in price. The shops here don't offer huge discount and not on ebay either.


----------



## UtzY

*Dsquared2 He Wood* it's perfect for me now...


----------



## UtzY

Now, I'm trying these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  A Picnic in Arkham: Cthulhu and Arkham

  And testers:
  "How Doth The Little Crocodile"
  "The Lion"
  "Dorian"
  "Penny Dreadful"
  "Tamora"
  "Follow Me Boy"


----------



## Bemopti123

Belle Ami-Hermes...bought a 100ml and is it ending.  heavy tobacco, spices, intoxicating, heavy and yet, it settles into a very robust, yet sensual smell.
  Lanvin Homme...from 2004.  Light, sophisticated, fresh.  Contemporary cologne.  Almost ending.
  Acqua di Dio...had, interesting at first, yet, the smell becomes quite tiring after a couple of hours.  Passe.  Armani spent $$$$$ to develop and market it and it was not up to snuff.
  Drakkar Noir- 80s scent, classic.  
   
  From all the ones I have and tried, Belle Ami stands up as one that I cannot get tired off.  
   
  Most likely will try 
  Creed Vetiver (need to purchase it online) 
  Frederic Malle...there is a store here in NYC.  Will try the one that has been mentioned.


----------



## cifani090

This stuff is the best
   
  http://www.justperfume.co.nz/images/884M.jpg


----------



## ugottech

I only use 2 colognes now: The Armani Code and Polo Black.
   
  You can't beat the classics


----------



## Zarathustra19

Taylor of Old Bond Street - Sandalwood scent. 
   
  I use this scent in my shaving cream and my cologne.  great scent


----------



## Somnambulist

I have a ridiculous amount, but it's mainly because I get them as gifts and use them sparingly, so they last ages. Currently there's two groups, the ones I'd keep using:
   
  Boss (the original one) - Hugo Boss
  Polo Sport - Ralph Lauren
  Ultraviolet - Paco Raban
  Play - Givenchy
  Irresistable - Givenchy
  L'ea de Issey - Issey Miyake
   
  ...and the ones that are nice but I wouldn't buy again:
   
  Ghost
  Lacoste Red
  Cool Water - Davidoff
  Blue Jeans - Versache
  Dunhill


----------



## mralexosborn

Versace Man is by far the best cologne I have used.


----------



## onef

Quote: 





zarathustra19 said:


> Taylor of Old Bond Street - Sandalwood scent.
> 
> I use this scent in my shaving cream and my cologne.  great scent


 

 I expected to see a lot of things on this thread, but not Taylor of Old Bond Street. You have good taste, sir. Have you tried anything out of Castle Forbes?
   
  I honestly don't understand how most of the fragrances listed in this thread can be interpreted as pleasant or appealing. If you really want smell nice, or stand out from the crowd, go to a real perfumery and select something that compliments your body's chemistry. A ten minute read can enlighten just about anyone on how most of these "Designer" brands just take an extremely simple formula, alter it slightly, repackage it, and sell it as their own. Custom colognes can made at the same price, or even cheaper, than the ones at the retail store.


----------



## righteousball

My latest acquisiton is the Lalique Encre Noire.  Because I actually had to buy it unsniffed, I went out and sampled a few other vetiver scents, like the Chanel Sycamore... the window shopping made me realize I like my colognes, so I'm now giving up several gadget purchases, so I can acquire a few bottles of scent.
   
  I like vetiver, it calms me down like it's nobody's business (irony much?), and In theory I can just buy vetiver essential oil and be done with it, and this is the question I carried on my day out. But first, vetiver essential oil is very heavy and often refuses to mix with other oils in a homemade concoction. And second, it's usually just one of many notes in a scent, even when it's the main character, so there can be room for different kinds of vetiver. So I decided to pay over 3x the price and look for a vetiver scent. 
   
   
  Encre Noire is very nice for its stark, unbridled vetiver with no pompous "bouquet" to speak of, and so it does satisfy my hunger for something unusual, off-kilter and "sober." Since my reference is the essential oil, to me it also feels rather refined and not depressingly stark (as someone would coming from a sea of regular classics). It'll probably become my signature scent for a while, until I find something new to obsess over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm a bit embarassed to say that, for some reason, this is also the first scent where my nose can properly detect a sense of the scent developing/unfurling over time. With a lot of other scents my nose seem to get overwhelmed at first sniff, and I often can't smell anything but the overbearing note until very late... ugh! 
   
  I've got budget for another couple bottles, one of them will probably be Eau Sauvage or a Hermes concoction. Just two weeks ago I was going to spring for an iPhone, and use Jovan Musk+Axe for the next five years... funny how "the heart wants what it wants" plays out.
   
  (edited to add to the content)


----------



## mark2410

Nenuco or Clinique Happy
   
  i just grew up with baby cologne, it never occurred to me till my sister had a baby that in the UK no one actually uses baby cologne, makes the Nenuco a bugger to actually find


----------



## cyberidd

I don't always use cologne, but when I do I use Calvin Klein One, Calvin Klein Free, or Nautica Voyage.  All three are good, but CK One is definitely my go to.


----------



## righteousball

Latest acquisition for me is one with a shamelessly bad bottle: Davidoff Champion.
   
  Supposedly it opens with citrus accords, then goes into clary sage -- both of which I enjoy tremendously -- with a strong dose of Iso E Super. It's probably not very deep or interesting to a serious perfumista, but I just enjoyed the scent tremendously, as long as I can hide the bottle!
   
  This will probably be my last "proper" cologne for a while, my budget is going to other things.


----------



## EYEdROP

I wear Brut cologne. Its not the best smelling in the world. But the smell brings back childhood memories for me somehow. And the ladys seem to like it. When combined with the smell of a cigarette, it creates an amazing distinct aroma. Oh, and its pretty good for being a cheap cologne.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

I use armani code and gucci..they both smell wonderful to me but at school since everyone overuses axe and a bunch of other stuff..I cant really smell it


----------



## piotrus-g

A&F Fierce - one of my favourite for normal daily use.
  Burberry London love the smell of tabacco pepper and this little hint that reminds me of blueberries. The best fregrance to use when going out to pub or bar.
  The last I use is Trussardi  - Essenza del Tempo nice smell for business metings it smells money but feminine.
   
  There're also few fregrances which I like but do not own - D&G the one, Burberry London Special, Escada Magnetism.


----------



## Gradoman

Cologne is for girls. I use dirty axle grease, gives a real manly smell.


----------



## Golden Monkey

For people with exquisite tastes in audio, some of you sure do enjoy perpetrating injustices on your olfactories with your rather pedestrian scents. 
   





   
  That said, my usuals are Czech & Speake No. 88, Guerlain Vetiver, Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet, Creed Green Irish Tweed, and DR Harris Arlington.


----------



## c61746961

I own:
Hymalaya by Creed
Hypnôse Homme by Lancôme
Thierry Mugler Cologne
The Dreamer by Versace
Black XS by Paco Rabanne
Terre D'Hermès
M7 by YSL
M7 Fresh by YSL
Body Kouros by YSL
Gaultier²

My favorite, by far, is M7, there's something in it that's just dark, dirty and intoxicating... It's a shame many people are put off by it.
The one I actually like to wear the most is Black XS, though some may find it too juvenile.


----------



## Icy56

Currently I use Lacoste Essentials and Eternity by Calvin Klein. I used to use One by Calvin Klein and Euphoria by Calvin Klein.


----------



## revolink24

I just searched this thread and I am absolutely amazed to see no references of 4711, the original cologne. Anyone who hasn't tried it should at least once.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Mat Masaki* Male
*Mat Masaki* Very Male
*Kenzo*
   
*Commes Des Garcons*  Odeur 53
*Commes Des Garcons*  White


----------



## CEE TEE

Bumping this post.  This is awesome.  But, as a previous user- isn't it "Brut 33"?  Or, Brut doesn't even need a last name anymore...
  
  Quote: 





eyedrop said:


> I wear Brut cologne. Its not the best smelling in the world. But the smell brings back childhood memories for me somehow. And the ladys seem to like it. When combined with the smell of a cigarette, it creates an amazing distinct aroma. Oh, and its pretty good for being a cheap cologne.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Lol @ 4711.  It's great for scenting's ones handkerchiefs, not one's person.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Lol @ 4711.  It's great for scenting's ones handkerchiefs, not one's person.


 


  I didn't say it was the best out there, simply that one had to try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I actually quite like it. (Not necessarily for "normal use" cologne.)  It's not trying too hard to be masculine, and it doesn't smell strong. 99% of colognes now are both too strong and masculine to the point where they just reek of chemical concoction. And I hate the smell of deer testicle.
   
  As for Brut, I always found it a bit strong and somehow it made me queasy, but it's not a bad scent.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Oh, absolutely!  It's just an odd choice for an everyday cologne, lol.  Have you tried Murray & Lanman Florida Water?  Another cheap and oldie but goody:


----------



## revolink24

You weren't kidding when you said reasonably priced! I haven't tried it, but at $3.44 on Amazon for 7.5 ounces, sure I'll give it a try.


----------



## Golden Monkey

It doesn't last too long, but it's a nice refresher when it's hot out. It starts off sort of floral and citrusy and dries down to an orange/spice scent, but it fades away quickly.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Has anyone smelled Chanel Bleu?..I've taken a fancy toward it..might pick up a bottle soon


----------



## c61746961

There's a healthy community at basenotes.net in which, not unlike head-fi, people trade samples / bottles so you don't end up with a whole 50 ml of juice you won't dare put on again.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





c61746961 said:


> There's a healthy community at basenotes.net in which, not unlike head-fi, people trade samples / bottles so you don't end up with a whole 50 ml of juice you won't dare put on again.


 


 Speaking of...here's a great site where you can order decants of a LOT of different and rare colognes in a nice variety of sizes.  Go nuts, gents: http://theperfumedcourt.com/Default.aspx


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Bumping this post.  This is awesome.  But, as a previous user- isn't it "Brut 33"?  Or, Brut doesn't even need a last name anymore...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Brut 33 was designed as a less potent version of the original Brut, with "33%" of the fragrance. I'm not sure which version is marketed today as "Brut cologne."
   
  Edit: A quick wikipedia search shows that Brut 33 is the version continuing today. Cheers.


----------



## Ash

Anyone try Versace Dreamer? Is my fav currently!


----------



## c61746961

c61746961 said:


> I own:
> ...
> The Dreamer by Versace
> ...
> ...


----------



## ls20

just bought a bottle of Brooks Brothers Black Fleece eau de toilette ... first bottle ive bought in my life no joke


----------



## s2odin

Versace Blue Jeans is my favorite, although they have stopped making it.  I have one bottle left then I'll upgrade to the new Versace line.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Just ordered some Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet this weekend, and I also just recieved some DR Harris Arlington, which I love...can't wait for the Pen's though...that's some high quality H20, lol.


----------



## myinitialsaredac

+1 for Polo Black
   
  Dave


----------



## Murmaider

+2 for Polo Black
   
  can never ever ever go wrong with this.
  in my experience, girls love the smell.
   
  David
  
  Quote: 





myinitialsaredac said:


> +1 for Polo Black
> 
> Dave


----------



## FunToys

I'm big on L'eau Par Kenzo, makes a good warm weather scent, and I've gotten attention for it
   
  My aunt got me a bottle of Curve for Christmas....it smells like jelly beans (in other words, I'm not a fan)


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought a bottle of Acqua Di Gio because it was selling for less than half price.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I bought a bottle of Acqua Di Gio because it was selling for less than half price.


 


 Congratulations...you now smell like 94% of dudes in every mall and high school in America, lol.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yeah I heard that it was very popular.  I was going to get He or Armani Mania but they weren't on sale.


----------



## keanex

]

   
  This is my preferred. They sadly stopped selling it in stores, thankfully Amazon carries it. It's a unisex cologne, though definitely more of a masculine woodsy scent. It's not heavy scented like some other colognes, you need to be semi-close to me to smell it, usually when hugging people will notice it. I've never had a negative reaction to this.
   
*Story*:
Woody, musky, spicy, L'Amoureux is fragrance N°6 in D&G’s new unisex scent collection. The line was conceived ‘in the image of the famous, mysterious deck of Marseillais tarot cards, with each bottle bearing the name and number of the figure from the deck that inspired it’. L'Amoureux (The Lover) incarnates: sensuality. Character: the charmer.
   
*Scents*:
   
cardamom, bergamot, birch leaf, spices, pink pepper, wood, musk juniper, orris
   
  I also have some others, Aqua Di Gio, Hugo Boss, and some Kirra stuff. I don't like them at all though.


----------



## violineb

For me it's mostly Canali Black Diamond. Girls tend to like it more than the Terre de Hermes. Though I find the latter is more complex and unique :/


----------



## tyde165

well images are not inserting for some reason. But I use Kenneth Cole BLACK. stuff is amazing. My back up is Lucky Brand.


----------



## revolink24

I've been wearing Geir by Geir Ness the past few days.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's woody smell is better for winter rather than summer.


----------



## mralexosborn

Polo Blue Sport has been my go to as of late. Smells nice and I like the bottle.


----------



## mark2410

there are 2 i like, 1 is Clinique Happy.  the other is a bit less common, it wasnt untill reciently i realised that baby cologne isnt widely available, or really available at all in the UK (i assume its not common inthe US either) but in Spain / Gibraltar (where father side of family is from) its hugely common.  So i just grew up with the big Spanish baby cologne called Nenuco and i still love it to this day and odds are if im using scents it shall be that.
   
  The only trouble is its impossible to find in the uk without ordering from specialist importers.


----------



## SpudHarris

Nothing smells quite like this, my signature scent for sure. Second is Creed ''Silver Mountain Water'' but it's costly here in the UK and strength can vary dependant on batch, again it is a very unique but very masculine whiff......


----------



## heatofamatch

My signature scent is the CK Be.
   
  Actually spent years buying other stuff that people consider "good" because so many of those "perfumistas" really look down on the CK Be. So I gave myself an education, but after all that trouble I still liked what I liked in the beginning.
   
  So I'm afraid this is one hobby where I'm destined to be an unrefined basshead!
  On top of enjoying all the sports fragrances, I also can't seem to resist anything with copious amounts of Iso E Super


----------



## Battou62

Love this stuff. It's either this or some Dominica Lime Bay Rum aftershave


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





heatofamatch said:


> My signature scent is the CK Be.
> 
> Actually spent years buying other stuff that people consider "good" because so many of those "perfumistas" really look down on the CK Be. So I gave myself an education, but after all that trouble I still liked what I liked in the beginning.
> 
> ...


 

 oh i quite like Be too.
   
  sweet, delicate and citrusy


----------



## SurfWax

Been using this since high school, kept buying the same bottle after I'd finish it, in the last 5 years tho, I rarely wear cologne so I still have a good amount in my last bottle. I go to downtown LA markets to find it because they stopped making it


  My current fav, has a good strong smell, just 1 spray and I'm good. Always get compliments for it, I don't think it's a everydayer but again, rarely wear cologne nowadays.
   

   
  My 3rd, this smells lighter, could use it more often if I felt like it, just a nice light smell


----------



## mongol

Chrome is nice, although the cognoscenti don't seem to like it so much. Chicks seem to dig it.

My main cologne is Cartier Declaration, which again has some mixed reviews but seems to work for me. Nice and light. Also have and wear Tom Ford Grey Vetiver, Creed Green Irish Tweed, and Terre D'Hermes on occasion, in that order.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> It's woody smell is better for winter rather than summer.


 
   
  I beg to differ.
  I find the smell of the standard Boss cologne quite fresh and use it in summer.
  For the wninter I have been using the same perfume for over 20 years: Tuscany. Lots of musk.
  Those are the only two I use by the way, whatever else I tried in the past doesn't seem to suit me.


----------



## SurfWax

Quote: 





mongol said:


> Chrome is nice, although the cognoscenti don't seem to like it so much. Chicks seem to dig it.
> My main cologne is Cartier Declaration, which again has some mixed reviews but seems to work for me. Nice and light. Also have and wear Tom Ford Grey Vetiver, Creed Green Irish Tweed, and Terre D'Hermes on occasion, in that order.


 
  Out of the three I use, girls by far love the Givenchy Gold Pi the most


----------



## Leveler

I'm a huge fan of fragrances, as much as I am of audio (that's slowly changing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,instead of listing one or two I'll do something that we call a starting lineup/ what do you wear for each ocasion, I'm stoked to find this thread here 
   
  Signature scent (what you use most, describes you best): Chanel Platinum Egoiste/ Chanel Allure Homme Edition Blanche
   
  Work scent (I'll list school scent): Platinum Egoiste
   
  Night out/ date: Dior Homme Intense
   
  Upper Class: Dior Homme/ E.B/P.E
   
  daring scent: Guerlain Shalimar (I'm a male teenager)
   
  Meditative scent (I'm making this one up lol) :Lush beathe of God
   
  overall favorites: Serge Lutens Chergui and Hermes Ambre Narguile


----------



## nailbunny7

I picked up some Royall Bay Rhum and it is probably my favourite fragrance to date. It reminds me of cloves (that the best i can describe it)


----------



## heatofamatch

I also quite enjoy Chrome 
   
My latest acquisition is the Banana Republic Classic.  Yep, I really really really like my citrus scents - but not the Hermes eau d'orange verte, which is just too "literally" orange.


----------



## feverfive

My girlfriend loves this on me...and it turns female heads all the time it seems:  Terre D'Hermes


----------



## Amesthehooligan

HUUUGE Basenoter here. I've taken a pause for the cause though to enjoy what I have.  Right now, it's Monsieur de Givenchy and L'Air du Desert Marocain as my MVPs.


----------



## Quartz67

Polo Double Black


----------



## heatofamatch

Thread bump and small talk: I acquired the original (non-platinum) Chanel Egoiste as my main scent.
  
 Wanting something that smells expensive, and half-eyeing the controversial Bleu de Chanel,  I had the opportunity to go down to a duty free store and sampled 20, maybe 30 scents. The Egoiste was the only one that didn't fade after an afternoon.
  
 Contenders that almost made it:
 YSL's La Nuit de l`Homme Frozen Cologne (out of production)
 Lacoste L12.12 Noir (too much iso E super when I've got a bottle at home)
 Mont Blanc Legend (A&F Fierce, Egoiste Platinum smellalike; cheap)
 Baldessarini Secret Mission
 Chanel Pour Monsieur
  
 You can see I'm in a period in life, where I'm solely into the mainstream/sports scents that would make the skin of certain "perfumistas" crawl. I got tired of living by other people's words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I bought my Egoiste at a Chanel counter for full retail but it was a good deal after all, cause afterwards I saw Aveda hawking their cologne @ half the bottle size for the same price :O


----------



## Emospence

Guerlain's Spiritueuse Double Vanille is by far my favourite, but the gf doesn't much like it


----------



## chunkystyler

feverfive said:


> My girlfriend loves this on me...and it turns female heads all the time it seems:  Terre D'Hermes


 
  
 Loving this one as well!

 As well as YSL La Nuit de l'Homme


----------



## Aevum

any penhaligons fans here ?


----------



## nk77

aevum said:


> any penhaligons fans here ?


 
  
 I've wanted to try one of theirs, which one do you have?


----------



## Aevum

castille and LP9


----------



## Podster

CREEDS: by Order!
  
 Royal-Oud
 Millesime Imperial
 Aventus
 Green Irish Tweed
 Tabarome Millesime 
 Himalaya
 Bois Du Portugal
 Silver Mountain Water
 Erolfa
 Epicea
  
 The women will adore you in any of these fragrances and you will be surprised just how many men ask you what your wearing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the Creeds are nice however I personally tend to stay away from the overly sweet/floral ones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Don't be scared and buy them in the 17oz. Flacon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trust me though I'm a 1.0oz. guy 99% of the time, lucky if I ever get a 2.5oz. and have obviously robbed a bank if I get a 4.0oz'er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL I could literally drop a full race engine into my car for what those ten bottle in a large Flacon would set you back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hey it's only money right


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm going to try Jean Paul Guerlain's range after watching BBC documentary on perfume.


----------



## heatofamatch

New acquisition: YSL la nuit de l'homme frozen cologne
 This flanker of a flanker -- I can just picture all the Basenotes and NowSmellThis people quiver in horror upon hearing that! -- has long been discontinued by the time I made acquaintance and fell in love with it. But after a few months, a new 100ml bottle became available to me, so I was like zomgtehlordhathspokenyespweasegimmedat.
  
 Smelling it in the comfort of my own home, it's somehow less impressive, but I think it reaffirms my love for this citrus-that-almost-smells-like-a-berry scent. I definitely have a weakness for bergamot. I aim to keep half a bottle for posterity and use half of it next summer.
  
 I've also received decants of YSL Live Jazz, Jazz and Versace man eau fraiche. I really like Live Jazz but I wonder if I'm just drawn again to the citrus. 4711 might be my logical next step, even though I'm like hmmYSLisanicehouseishudtryBodyKouros


----------



## ostewart

All I have is Hugo Boss Orange, Calvin Klein Crave and TruthTruth.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does anyone like Tom Ford Grey Vetiver ?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Guerlain Homme
 L'instant De Guerlain Eau Extreme
  
 Both fragrances are nice.  And just out of curiosity, there is a Green Irish Tweed by Creed on the way.


----------



## yourofferusb

i really like it. It's all just a mood thing for me. I don't replace most of them when they run out. Don't even have any real favorites. Whatever my girlfriend likes, I like! thanks for your sharing.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Beauty tips: Men's fragrances
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=S35GKYB85O8


----------



## Podster

She's an idiot! The guy I would most believe and has come closest to how I would judge/rate them (daily wear reasonable picks) is this one:
  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEa68c1-aTk 
  
 I wear 3 or 4 of these myself and can't or won't spend (T.Ford/Creed) money for everyday scents anyway. Those are rare and only worn on the most special of occasions. No doubt Creed has the best scents made but you pay a price to wear a Rolls Royce


----------



## Audio-Omega

That guy has Creed fragrances too.


----------



## Podster

True because IMHO Creed is the best there is (Mind you this is just my opinion)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you were to want my top 12 this is what you would get however I'm not going online with a youtube video
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
*Everyday Scents:*
* *
 Rochas Man
  
 Thierry Mugler Pure Malt/Havane
  
 Emporio Armani
  
 Bvlgari Black
  
 Armani Original
  
 L’Instant De Guerlain
  
 Dior Intense
  
 La Nuit De L’Homme Yves Saint Laurent
  
 Spicebomb Viktor & Rolf
  
  
*Top Shelf/Rare Occasions:*
  
 Creed Aventus
              Millesime Imperial
              Tabarome
              GIT
              Himalaya
  
 Tom Ford Noir De Noir Private Select
  
 Channel Allure Pour Homme
                   Allure Sport Extreme


----------



## Audio-Omega

I guess she didn't like Lynx.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Green Irish Tweed (GIT) by Creed reminds me of Cool Water by Davidoff.  However GIT is less harsh on the nose and it doesn't smell synthetic compared to Cool Water.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Channel Allure Homme doesn't last long.  The scent is more on the feminine side after two hours.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I was surprised how many gals still like Old Spice aftershave.

Still many gals don't like strong Cologne. The lighter the better. Even some really nice underarm deodorant can suffice most of the time for gals.


----------



## Abovetheair

Creed Aventus and Royal Oud are my go to fragrances. 
  
 Oh and if you are looking to sample these check out http://www.decantshop.com/
  
 I typically don't endorse any sites, but that shop not only has practically every fragrance, freebies in orders, and outstanding customer service.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I will have to try Creed Aventus and Creed Original Vetiver one day.


----------



## chunkystyler

Just ordered some 5mL decants of Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille and Oud Wood, Creed Aventus, and 4mL of TF Grey Vetiver


----------



## Audio-Omega

From Decant Shop ?  Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille is another interesting one.


----------



## chunkystyler

audio-omega said:


> From Decant Shop ?  Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille is another interesting one.


 
 I was planning on getting them from surrendertochance.com, but ended up buying them from US eBay sellers since it ended up being slightly cheaper.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I might get some from overseas as well.  Hopefully customs and Australia Post will have no problem with that.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Tom Ford Grey Vetiver reminded me of alcohol or glue in the first few seconds.  The scent is fresh, clean, aromatic and a bit salty.  It's a good summer fragrance.  It might be suitable for winner as well due to its earthly warmth smell.


----------



## adevriesc

http://www.juniperridge.com/


----------



## Audio-Omega

Chanel Allure Homme Sport
 Chanel Allure Homme Sport Eau Extreme
  
 Both smelled similar in a masculine way.  However Extreme has more citrus or lime in it.


----------



## Abovetheair

Anyone know of a good mistletoe/pine scent?


----------



## Podster

Aspen and it's cheap


----------



## Audio-Omega

Creed Aventus
 It's a sweet fruity scent with pineapple as the main note.  It's nice in the first few seconds, however the drydown is harsh, like shaving foam.


----------



## screwdriver

some of the best i have smelled :
 MDCI invasion barbare  - my favorite of all time 
 Tom ford private blend Oud wood 
 AMouage Reflection Man 
 Maison Francis Kurkdjian aqua universalis forte 
 Dior Bois D Argent


----------



## skimminst

I am using a summer and a winter (or name it warm and cold weather...) smell:
  
 Summer:
*Jil Sander - Sun Men*: all the day
  
 Winter:
*Chanel Antaeus*: the good times
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Lagerfeld Photo*: work days
  
 all as Eau de Toilette, what is imho intense enough.


----------



## Depechetraff

This is by far my favourite:

 But I'm experimenting with this one too, since the Armani is getting hard to find:


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm starting to like Green Irish Tweed by Creed.  Its potentness was still there after six hours.


----------



## heatofamatch

Bump, and lately I've developed an interest in old-school powerhouse scents. Aramis, the original Armani PH posted above, Azzaro, Givenchy Gentlemen...
  
 But I've yet to make a single purchase, as I'm not willing to buy regular bottles at this point. 3.3 or 1.7 oz is really a lot of juice, even for someone like me whose skin murders the sillage and longevity of most non-powerhouse scents. Sure, sometimes there are deals to be had, just dump what you can't use down the toilet... I guess.
  
 I second the praise for Tom Ford grey vetiver, even if it's down to skin scent on me in only an hour. My skin seems to kill the longevity on a lot of scents.


----------



## screwdriver

heatofamatch said:


> Bump, and lately I've developed an interest in old-school powerhouse scents. Aramis, the original Armani PH posted above, Azzaro, Givenchy Gentlemen...
> 
> But I've yet to make a single purchase, as I'm not willing to buy regular bottles at this point. 3.3 or 1.7 oz is really a lot of juice, even for someone like me whose skin murders the sillage and longevity of most non-powerhouse scents. Sure, sometimes there are deals to be had, just dump what you can't use down the toilet... I guess.
> 
> I second the praise for Tom Ford grey vetiver, even if it's down to skin scent on me in only an hour. My skin seems to kill the longevity on a lot of scents.


 
 u can go to facebook and join a few groups where u can buy decants or small portion of a full botlle and u will be able to use it and save money .
 the groups u can join 
  
 fragrance swap
 fragrance guru nation


----------



## heatofamatch

I knew I could look for decants online and was hoping to avoid those types of interactions, but thanks for the tip, it's certainly appreciated.
  
 Next scent of interest: armani code sport athelete, reviewed surprisingly well at fragrantica XD


----------



## Eclipse-fi

Xerjoff - Nio is one of my favorites for the summer heat.


----------



## Podster

depechetraff said:


> This is by far my favourite:
> 
> But I'm experimenting with this one too, since the Armani is getting hard to find:


 

 Both great scents and yes the original Armani is getting harder and harder to find/get
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I love the Creeds, most work well at fighting all the garlic and onion I put in my body
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HeatOf, Aramis has always worked with my body and to this day women still love it on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Tom Ford is good stuff but like the Creeds will drain the old wallet in a hurry. Been working the John V's this last year along with Mount Blanc


----------



## Time Diver

I personally like flowrhead by byredo, I love the smell of tuberose. Currently using new-york by Nicolai.


----------



## Eclipse-fi

Are we allowed to post up splits/sales on here?  I run splits on fragrances weekly and wouldn't mind sharing some here if it's something the community would be interested in.


----------



## customcoco

I wear Eau Sauvage by Dior pretty much daily.
  
 Jermyn Street and Etton College by Taylor of Old Bond Street are in the most used rotation, along with many, many others


----------



## Don Wolfberg

Hugo Boss, Aramis, Clive Christain


----------



## bigx5murf

This is the only stuff I've tried, that has caused women who were literally total strangers to inquire. For some reason, my mother hates it. My sister immediately went and purchased it for her fiance at the time. I ended up dating my hair stylist because of it, and a blackjack dealer as well. I haven't worn it while with my current gf yet. Waiting for when I need to smooth something over with her first.


----------



## RazorJack

*Hugo Boss The Scent*
  

  
 Starts fruity and strong but over time completely changes to a very pleasant leathery smell. It's relatively new and I'm a complete fragrance noob, but apparently it's love it or hate it with this one, judging from reviews. Needless to say I love it


----------



## WraithApe

A couple of faves from CDG:
  
Black - Opens with birch tar, dries down to a smoky incense. A hit of darkness.
Hinoki - Great fresh pine, woody scent.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Boss 'Bottled Intense' today...smells good


----------



## JSands82

I like the Lacoste White,  good smell.  Got it as a gift, not bad.


----------



## Podster

My current two faves are:


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Podster said:


> My current two faves are:


+1 for Burberry 'Touch'. One of my favorites too.


----------



## Guidostrunk

My go to right now. +2 on the Burberry.


----------



## Podster

THX Guys, I guess when I say go-to I mean what I wear after hours and date night with the little lady

These right her are my daily workers at the office, maybe it's just how it mates to my personal Fear-Moans but the office ladies all go nutz for the BR "M"!!


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Boss in Motion Blue by Hugo Boss...



 

https://www.ebay.com/i/222332790083...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1252802682136


----------



## Podster

Nice, have not worn Boss in a while but loved the original way back when


----------



## animeismylife

Hehe, glad this thread exists... Was madly into fragrances till last year, but many changes happened in life so haven't been able to give this hobby the attention it deserves. Two fragrances I regret not having in my collection are: Ryder & 33 by Ex Idolo. Will buy these the first chance I get ^__^


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 23, 2017)

My fav cologne is Hugo by Hugo Boss.  The scent on this so unique(it's not feminine or masculine, in the middle I'd say), and it's the kind of scent that opposes bad odors, it neutralizes.  It's practical and smells like one of a kind, and girls like the smell.  I think girls like it since it has clean and fresh type smell to it, not like a typical male cologne that can be overwhelming stench.

Now I'm curious how the other Hugo Boss colognes smells like.


----------



## RazorJack

Hugo by Hugo Boss is an all-time classic. Boss Bottled is another masterpiece. Pretty sure these two will still be popular 20 years from now. My scent of the day is actually Boss Bottled Intense. Slightly woodier and less sweet than the original.
There are a lot of other flankers in the Boss Bottled line, but they all suck in my opinion, except Boss Bottled Oud (which unfortunately is quite hard to find).

Since my last post in this thread I've bought a few more fragrances, and as of right now my favorite is Dior Fahrenheit.


----------



## The Fife Flyer (May 18, 2018)

If you want to be beating the ladies off with a big stick, then acquire yourself this


----------



## mlavin

dropbassnotbomb said:


> +1 for Burberry 'Touch'. One of my favorites too.


Another plus one on Touch by Burberry!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Strangely simple in this part of the world where men wear woman’s cologne.


----------



## Podster

bigx5murf said:


> This is the only stuff I've tried, that has caused women who were literally total strangers to inquire. For some reason, my mother hates it. My sister immediately went and purchased it for her fiance at the time. I ended up dating my hair stylist because of it, and a blackjack dealer as well. I haven't worn it while with my current gf yet. Waiting for when I need to smooth something over with her first.



I recently picked this up and really like it, smells like fresh linen's on me after the initial blast! Good call Mr. BigX


----------



## RazorJack (Oct 23, 2018)

Creed - Silver Mountain Water






Lately I've been using this fragrance a lot again. Bought the bottle two years ago (the 75 ml version which is now out of production!) and used it a lot in the beginning, but then put it back in the closet and forgot all about it. I rediscovered it recently when moving some stuff.

When I close my eyes and smell this it reminds me of being somewhere high in the Alps during a cold spring morning. It's fresh, somewhat citrusy with hints of blackcurrant and English tea. Very suitable for the office as it sticks close to the skin but lasts all day. I think this scent will appeal to almost anyone, it's definitely not "daring", however I think it does have a level of sophistication that can not be found in the average mall scent. It smells familiar, yet at the same time it's like nothing I had ever smelled before. Top quality stuff, definitely worth the price and I will buy another bottle when I run out of this juice.


----------



## Podster

Is there even such a thing as a bad Creed!


----------



## RazorJack

Haha, not sure about that. This one is still the only Creed in my relatively small collection. I'm thinking about getting Aventus or Himalaya next. I've sampled both at a department store recently, and am more inclined towards Himalaya.


----------



## Podster

Well Aventus is probably the best but I like Tweed and some of the others like Imperial is nice as well. Good luck on your next Vreed


----------



## Ariaudio

Floris No. 89 all day! Have a bottle of Aesop Marrakech for evenings out. 

I'd like to try Penhaligon's...any recommendations on where to start? What is their "classic" scent?


----------



## Playstation

Invictus


----------



## Mawrchi

Byredo Gypsy Water and Le Labo Another 13 are my favorites. Pricey, but one would be enough.


----------



## RazorJack (Dec 4, 2019)

Recent discovery:







Chanel - Allure Homme (original from 1999). However, the bottle and cap in the latest edition looks slightly different from the one above.

My kind of scent, office-friendly, but very sophisticated! And long lasting, medium projection, with only two sprays. 

It reminds me a lot of Boss Bottled, which originally came out one year earlier. And I'm sure that Guerlain was heavily inspired by Allure Homme when they developed the highly revered L'Instant de Guerlain Pour Homme. Same goes for YSL's L'Homme.

Somehow I get the feeling that this one does not get the attention it deserves (anymore) ever since its flanker Allure Homme Sport came out, and especially Bleu De Chanel. Wwhich I both enjoy as well, to be honest!


----------



## ThEvil0nE




----------



## sacguy231

ThEvil0nE said:


>



Nice, Terre d'hermes is my go-to daily fragrance. Love it.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

sacguy231 said:


> Nice, Terre d'hermes is my go-to daily fragrance. Love it.


Winter go to


----------



## mammal

Hello fellow Cologne-fiers, just thought I would share what I have used too in here. Started as a youngster with Puma Jamaica, soon went into Dior Fahrenheit (stayed with it for years), and then finally graduated to Creed Aventus (I like it more) and Green Irish Tweed (my wife likes this on me more).


----------



## someguyontheinternet

This thread seems dead, but I wanted to say thank you for the information provided here. It started an interesting and pleasant scent journey for me.


----------



## Podster

mammal said:


> Hello fellow Cologne-fiers, just thought I would share what I have used too in here. Started as a youngster with Puma Jamaica, soon went into Dior Fahrenheit (stayed with it for years), and then finally graduated to Creed Aventus (I like it more) and Green Irish Tweed (my wife likes this on me more).


As long as it's genuine Creed I don't believe they have a bad scent, my preferences are Imperial and Tabarome


----------



## HWB3

My go to over the years after taking a shower is Brut. An old guy's cologne but so am I. If we're going somewhere I'll put on something a bit better.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 18, 2022)

I got sick of cologne smells. Especially in Europe.  Everywhere reeks of cologne that they make me sick.  I went El naturale with nice deodorant.  I like the smell of deodorant. I like that it's not too strong like cologne.  Cologne is so damn strong.  It's pungent.

Best smells is in nature. The woods, the pines.  Nice breathing there.  And then when you go to a room full of cologne, it makes you puke.



HWB3 said:


> My go to over the years after taking a shower is Brut. An old guy's cologne but so am I. If we're going somewhere I'll put on something a bit better.


Something about that smell (and Old Sprice) I can't stand.  Smells like better cigarette smell or something. Smells like after somebody went for a cig.

We  talk about everything here don't we?  Hearing and smells. lol


----------



## HWB3

SilverEars said:


> I got sick of cologne smells. Especially in Europe.  Everywhere reeks of cologne that they make me sick.  I went El naturale with nice deodorant.  I like the smell of deodorant. I like that it's not too strong like cologne.  Cologne is so damn strong.  It's pungent.
> 
> Best smells is in nature. The woods, the pines.  Nice breathing there.  And then when you go to a room full of cologne, it makes you puke.
> 
> ...


  Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 18, 2022)

HWB3 said:


> Variety is the spice of life.


Yes, but too much cologne variety in one  setting, the smells makes  you barf and long for fresh air.

In the US, I like the New England nature smells. Lots of greens.  Spring time  is very nice with low humidity.  I would luv Ireland as well.  The smells of the green!

I really don't like women's colognes either.  I like the body shop kind of stuff smells.


----------



## Whazzzup

Thought this was about the place, that’s when I first heard the word shadow for what we call shade in Canada. Any rate carry on


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## HWB3

A pinch or two under the arms and there you go.


----------

